# ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!!



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*My name is Mike and I have been working with Volkswagen for 5 years for a dealership in PA. Please ask me anything you'd like. I will do my best to answer quickly and honestly. Whether it's wondering the difference between a purchase and a lease? What's a money factor? or Can you get me a TDI I want to purchase? You can check out my dealer site at:
http://www.jimwynnvw.com
REMEMBER, MY REPLIES ARE MY OPINIONS ONLY. I AM NOT VW. I AM JUST TRYING TO SHARE ALL I KNOW. THANKS!! 
Certified VW sales consultant in the Philly area. Please call or email me if I can help with anything. (see profile) Also, check out my thread in:
THE VOLKSWAGEN LOUNGE, "ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!"*


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

THIS IS MY SECOND THREAD TO ASK ME ANYTHING. YOU CAN READ AND STILL USE THE ORIGINAL IN THE VOLKSWAGEN LOUNGE!!


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

NOT meant as a flame: VW dealers in general (I've never dealt with yours) have a poor reputation for service quality. Even on such generic items as oil changes, they're famous for slow service, over-filling, etc. This has been my experience from 1968, when I bought my first bug, to now, with my '04 Passat. This reputation, coupled with major reliability issues, definitely has an effect on sales.
Any thoughts?


----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Mike
When an individual purchases a new car most dealers charge a documentation or "Doc" fee. I have seen them in range from $99 up to $399. I understand there are process that are required in transferring titles and documents (power of attorney,etc) but it seems a bit inflated is some cases. Is this just a way for the dealer to ensure that they make at least a couple hundred bucks on a really short deal?


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (genxnympho)*

Mike:
Are you making good money selling VWs?


----------



## chippervw (Nov 27, 2000)

Mike,
What is the average airspeed velocity of a swallow laden with a coconut?


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

european or african?


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*











_Modified by VeeDubDriver at 9:35 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## chippervw (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Echomatrix* »_european or african?


Wha...? Well, I don't know! AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (chippervw)*

OMG and the thread goes to hell within a few posts. Classic.
















The Castle Anthrax?!?!?


----------



## chippervw (Nov 27, 2000)

*I know what this thread needs!*

I know exactly what this thread needs.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: I know what this thread needs! (chippervw)*

//Nelson// HAHA //Nelson//


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: I know what this thread needs! (-MrGti-)*

HELLO ALL. SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN BACK TO REPLY. I THOUGHT I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET AN EMAIL TO NOTIFY ME IF SOMEONE POSTED. I GUESS I DIDN'T SET IT UP RIGHT. I WILL REPLY TO EVERYONE WHO WROTE ME BY LUNCH TIME TODAY. THANKS!!


----------



## chippervw (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: I know what this thread needs! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_HELLO ALL. SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN BACK TO REPLY. I THOUGHT I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET AN EMAIL TO NOTIFY ME IF SOMEONE POSTED. I GUESS I DIDN'T SET IT UP RIGHT. I WILL REPLY TO EVERYONE WHO WROTE ME BY LUNCH TIME TODAY. THANKS!!























Will you please answer my question first?
And I am a little hard of hearing, so if you don't mind- would you please SHOUT your answers?
Thank you.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (melech)*

*MELECH,* I UNDERSTAND THAT VW NATIONALLY HAS NOT BEEN THE BEST AS FAR AS CUSTOMER SERVICE GOES. IN HIGHLY COMPETITIVE AREAS SUCH AS PHILLY, I THINK YOU GET A BETTER SERVICE DUE TO LOCAL COMPETITION. OUT IN LESS POPULATED AREAS, YOU GET A LITTLE LESS. OUR DEALER IS VERY GOOD WITH SERVICE AND I HAVE NOT EXPERIENCED ANYTHING OTHERWISE FOR MYSELF. I'M JUST GOING OFF OF WHAT I'VE HEARD. MY SUGGESTION, LET THE SERVICE MANAGERS KNOW HOW YOU FEEL AND MAYBE CALL VW CUSTOMER CARE. THE MORE FEEDBACK THE DEALERS GET, HOPEFULLY THEY WILL RESPOND. ALSO, IF YOU GET SURVEYED FOR SERVICE, TELL THEM EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL. HOPE THIS HELPS AND GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

For christ sake, please turn caps lock OFF!!!!!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (genxnympho)*

*GENXNYMPHO, *I CAME ACROSS THIS SAME QUESTION HELPPING A FRIEND OF MINE WITH A CAR DOWN IN FLORIDA. THE DEALER WANTED $400 FOR A DOC FEE. I THOUGHT IT WAS OUT OF LINE. WE CHARGE $55. IT'S JUST A WAY FOR THE DEALER TO MAKE MORE PROFIT. IT'S A PLACE WHERE MOST PEOPLE DON'T NOTICE AND THE DEALER WILL GENERALLY GET THE MONEY ON MOST OF THE DEALS THEY WRITE. SOME DEALERS LUMP THEIR INITIAL SHOP COSTS IN THERE AND CAN BE LEGIT. I'M SURE I'LL GET OTHER DEALERS WRITE ME BACK COMPLAINING, BUT OH WELL. DEAL WITH IT. UNLESS I'M COMPLETELY WRONG, THEN LET ME KNOW. HOPE THIS HELPS!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JLoh)*

*JLOH,* "GOOD MONEY" IS A LOOSE TERM!







I'M LIVIN' THE VW DREAM!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (chippervw)*

*CHIPPERVW,* YOU ASKED ME THIS SAME QUESTION ON MY LAST THREAD BACK IN JANUARY AND I STILL DON'T KNOW.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (b5audi(t))*

B5AUDI(t), I CAN'T BLAME YOU FOR FEELING THIS WAY. SORRY IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO WRITE BACK TO EVERYONE. I WILL BE CHECKING THIS THREAD DAILY NOW. THANKS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (-MrGti-)*

MRGTI, thought caps would be easier to see. point noted.


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I understand, however CAPS are considered yelling.









If you need any pointers on selling cars let me know.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_*GENXNYMPHO, *THE DEALER WANTED $400 FOR A DOC FEE. I THOUGHT IT WAS OUT OF LINE. WE CHARGE $55. 

Doc is definitely profit. But you charge $55 for a simple reason... it's the max amount allowed by Pennsylvania law... All the dealers in Pa charge $55. Most states have no laws regulating doc fees, so they charge as much as they think they can get away with. Some will wave it if you *****, some will negotiate it and others won't budge. It's their call. But 98% or more of the customers don't say anything at all, so doc fees just keep rising. Hey, you buy the car at invioce, then pay a $400 doc fee. Good deal??


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I probably should know this but...
what was the warranty on a 2003 Jetta GLI (VR6)?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (clklop1)*

Same as now:
4 years or 50,000 miles bumper to bumper
4 years or 50,000 miles Roadside Assistance
5 years or 60,000 miles Drivetrain 
12 years unlimited miles Body Corrosion (rust through)


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike
Are 48 month leases really that bad?? I turned in an '02 Passat from lease with bad tires a year ago. Got a new passat gls with sunroof and alloys, paid 0 out of pocket, just basically turned in the car and drove home the new one, they waved the new tires that were needed. Payments are $278 per month for 48 months. People are telling me "48 months thats bad". Why would this be bad deal?


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwbrvr6)*

Mike:
I would like to know what is your best, rock bottom out the door price. And no, I'm not going to tell you the year,model,or optional equipment of the vehicle I'm interested in. I'm also not going to tell you what county I live in!










_Modified by JLoh at 10:04 AM 4-3-2006_


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Mike.
Why does it take *five+* hours to buy a car? How can your dealership reduce the time to 1-2 hours, not including the test drive? Assume no trade-in is involved.


----------



## tashistation (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (155VERT83)*

I have been hearing the lease rates are terrible for the new MKV GTI. 
can you post up what the rates\info needed to calculate are? I'm trying to decide lease\finance. 
Thanks!


_Modified by tashistation at 8:14 AM 4-3-2006_


----------



## frederiksenp (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike:
I have just heard that in 2007 that the Mark IV Golf will be offered alongside the Mark V Golf, but at a significant price cut. Any truth to this rumour?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwbrvr6)*

VWBRVR6, 48 month leases are not bad in my opinion. sounds like you got a great deal! some people have the mentality that anything more than 3 years is bad. usually because of cars that only have a 3 year warranty. with vw, you have a 4 year bumper to bumper warranty since 2002. i think you're good. good luck with your new VW!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JLoh)*

JLOH, stop wasting our time with dumb comments.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (155VERT83)*

155VERT83, a normal "delivery" for us is about 1 1/2 hours. this is after the sale is closed. during that time we review the car's features in detail, go over warranty and service, and finalize the state and financial paperwork. it usually takes about 1 hour from the first greet to agreement of sale. add about 1/2 hour to prepare state and financial paperwork. so in total, it shouldn't take more than 3 hours from stopping in to leaving with the car. there are some things that could make it longer such as the car not prepped in the shop. it may need to be inspected and put together, gased, sat radio programed, stuff like that. don't know if this helps you. let me know!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (tashistation)*

TASHISTATION, the lease for the new GTI has rates around 5% which is not bad these days also considering the car just came out. the residual vales are pretty good too. think of it this way: less money down, lower payments, shorter time to pay, VS. more money down, higher payments, pay over longer period of time. that's a lease vs. buy. it's up to you. let us know how you make out and feel free to contact me if you need some negotiating tips. good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (frederiksenp)*

FREDERIKSENP, i haven't heard that. but it sounds similar to this: the new 2007 golf is coming and is supposedly dropping in price from last years golf by $1500. it's supposed to be here mid-summer. we'll see. there will not be an old and new body golf in production at the same time. look for the new golf soon at a lower price!


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike,
What are the money factors and residuals for a lease for a Jetta GLI this month? I'm specifically looking for these numbers for Tier B and C credit. I'm in NH, and pretty much have a deal on the table. I've negotiated my trade above book value and the new car below invoice. Just trying to make sure numbers look good for a lease. Looking at either a 3 or 4 year, 10k/year lease. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

VW HAS ANNOUNCED A NEW NAME FOR THE NEW GOLF! ANYONE HAVE ANY GUESSES AS TO THE NEW NAME?


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

ummmm....Rabbit


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Is $22,000 cash out of the door realistic for a new MK5 GTI manual with Package 1 only (and may be a Navi but nothing else)?
Thanks.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Keden)*

KEDEN, i'm not sure what your tax rate and tags fees are, but anything is possible. a dealer would have to sell it to you at a loss to do it and there is no reason to loose money just to sell a car. you may get close, within maybe $500-$600, but doubtful. vw is selling the gti at over 260% more this year so far than last. good luck!!


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

any new excting VW products in the pipeline....jetta wagon, mini van, maxi van, truck...ski boat ...anything?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (mauslick)*

MAUSLICK, i just got back an hour ago from an official vw "ride & drive" event and got a little info on the future stuff. the eos is awsome by the way!!! drives awsome! we are to see 5 to 10 new products within the nest 24 months. not redesigns, new cars all together! you will see a minivan, small suv, maybe a truck, the 4dr gti in june, the new rabbit in june, just to name a few. for now, that's what i know. the trainers didn't know too much, but i'm always asking official vw people when i can. if anyone knows more, please post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

What kind of finacial deal could me and a dealer make when the GX3 come out? Since it will be a motorcycle wouldn't the financing be close to a motorcycle? I have no idea how to buy or lease a new car so you might have to explain a few things. IM me or email me if its better. 
Email: [email protected] 
Thanks, Bob


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (bobpearson90278)*

Until the GX3 comes out and VW Credit releases rates for it, there is no way to know what can be done.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Gotcha...........


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

mahalo! as we say in hawaii...........no ski boat huh?..........LOL


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (mauslick)*

Hi Mike,
What should I expect to pay for a 2004 GTI VR6 w/roughly 24,944 miles?
Also, what are some good negociating tips for a first time buyer?
Great thread & Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rui)*

RUI, thanks for your question. it's hard to say what you should pay for that car without knowing the condition and options. as a first time buyer, you have some options. vw has a first time buyer program which you can read about on vw.com. depending on credit history, you may need a cosigner. sometimes you can get a better rate with a co since the first time buyer program is a little higher in rate. if the gti is at a vw dealer, make sure it's being sold certified. this is important because they do a 112 point inspection and carfax report. not to mention it comes with more warranty. my advice is to be honest with the salesperson. he/she "should" be honest back. we as salespeople are here to make money. but every customer is entitled to a fair deal. i personally don't buy from anyone i don't like or feel is not working for me or does not know how to perform their job well. if i'm being taking care of and have a good raport with a salesperson, i usually buy from them. i hate sleezy scheevy salespeople!!







feel free to email me directly once you have some more info and i will try to help out. also, if you go there and get a price, rate, term, whatever, let me know and either myself or someone in this thread will let you know if it's a good deal. if things don't work out, come and see me. it looks like i'm not that far from you.


----------



## obiwanvw (Apr 22, 2006)

*my experience with mike..*

(I know its the same post from somewhere else but WORTH repeating)
Hey guys, I'm writing to tell you guys about a recent experience with Mike, the VW sales rep that answers your questions in this forum. I was (and will have ordered) a new GTI united gray/6spd pkg 2/sirius. I live in Houston, and apparently the GTI wanted was not to be found, and a majority of the dealers here suck. I emailed Mike saying that I couldn't find one, he immediately went to work looking for the car that I wanted, first in my area, then in others to try and find me a car. Sadly it was not to be found, and I will be putting in an order shortly to get one. On the other hand Mike exemplified excellent customer service. If you live in PA or near there email Mike for a great price, and outstanding customer service. Mike if your ever in houston ill buy you a few rounds


----------



## MochaMike (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: my experience with mike.. (obiwanvw)*

I currently have an offer for 15k on my trade(MkIV GTI VR6) and offered $100 over invoice on a white MKV GTI with package 2 grey interior, 17" wheels. Can you do better? This is a deal from one of your local competitors too...


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: my experience with mike.. (cusovr6)*

CUSOVR6, please email me privately to discuss any purchase options.


----------



## dannyace (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: my experience with mike.. (vwmyers)*

I am looking into buying the new GTI, 2.0T, 6speed manual. I want a base model, no options. Cloth seats, statndard wheels, etc. What kind of fees can I get them to knock off, what will a dealer try to tell me I need, when I really dont. How low can they go, and how do I get it there?
Thanks.


----------



## MochaMike (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: my experience with mike.. (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_CUSOVR6, please email me privately to discuss any purchase options.

Will do!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: my experience with mike.. (dannyace)*

DANNYACE, i'm not sure what the fees are in your state. but I would expect the price to be around $500 to $800 over invoice. most dealers will be straight with you. just be honest with them and they should return the favor. you may want to visit 2 dealers for a comparison. the lowest price is not always the best deal. look at the whole picture like if you're getting free services, location, loaner cars, etc, for the price you are getting. that's my best advice.


----------



## Vyperfire (Nov 18, 2004)

I have one -- can you sell a CPO warranty back to VW after 30 days for a pro-rated refund? I just realized (2 months later) that I don't really need it. Did I just blow $2500 on nothing (or whatever it costs)?
If it matters, I'm not even close to getting into its range (I'm at 2 years and 19k miles).


_Modified by Vyperfire at 4:18 PM 4-28-2006_


----------



## pdxgtigirl (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hi, is there a way I can track the progress of the MKVI GTI I've ordered? I have friends who've ordered Mercedes and BMW's, and they get a tracking number they can use to find out where their car is. Since I ordered my car two months ago, I've heard from my sales guy once. I just called him today to inquire about the car. He told me it's at the port (Houston), but he doesn't know if it's going to be shipped by truck or rail (a difference of two or three weeks). When asked if he would know once the car was on it's way, he seemed offended that I ask such a question. WTF?? The fact that the car had to be ordered from the factory simply for choosing Sirius over XM seems ludicrous to me, but to treat me like I'm the one bothering him because I've been waiting TWO MONTHS for the car is simply infuriating.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

i know of a harlequin in florida and the guy says he knows his volkswagens very well and is a car salesman. the car has 38-39k on it. its an automatic and the interior/exterior are in excellent shape (#7 out of the whole lot of them released in the US). hes asking an absurd price for it and i want to see what you/your dealership would ask for it


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Vyperfire)*

VYPERFIRE, there is no refund of the CPO warranty that i know of. the warranty does not cost $2500 though. i'm not sure what that number represents. besides, you can sell it with the warranty for an additional $150 to transfer. of course you charge that to your customer.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (pdxgtigirl)*

PDXGTIGIRL, just let me know the options of your order and which dealer you ordered through and i can get you an answer. BTW, did they give you a VIN?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (VRpwr)*

VRPWR, i wouldn't have any idea what to ask for it since i cannot see the condition of the car and options. it's not that desirable in this area. i would go to kbb.com to see what the average price should be.


----------



## TSB (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I'm looking to purchase a 2006 GTI in New Jersey. I have been told that the car is difficult to get and that the next allocation is the last of the MY2006 cars. Most dealers are pushing dealer swaps of existing stock and I am unwilling to do this due to a previous poor experience. Many of the cars that I have seen have quite a bit of demo mileage, and in my opinion, are not "new."
I have several questions: (1) Is it still possible to order a 2006 or get a fresh car from the port? (2) Are 2006s still in production and arriving at port? (3) I know that the 2007s start production in June. How long is the wait for an ordered car? I was told that I could possible wait until November for a 2007, which is undoubtedly a lie. (4) Do you know of any changes to the 2007 model? So far I have read that the center diffuser vent in the dash will be eliminated and the blue tinted glass will not be available, but this is only online conjecture. Will any other de-contenting take place?
Any answers that you can provide are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TSB)*

TSB, that was a lot. i'll do my best to answer. i'm not sure what other dealer's inventory looks like, but ours is very fresh with at most 50 miles on them. also, i'm not sure the exact gti you are looking for so i'm not sure how rare it is, or if that dealer is trying to get you to purchase out of thier stock. i think all dealers now have most of thier gti inventory from our port stocks. if there are any there, there is only a few. to answer your other questions: 1. depending on the gti you are looking for, there may be one at the port. 2. 2006 models have just ended production and may be available at the port. 3. you can order a 2007 gti starting the third week of this month. 4. i do not have any official changes yet for 2007. the only thing i know is that xm radio is no longer available. i'm not sure if there will be any decontacting in the gti, and if so, we don't know what as of now. what are you looking for? maybe i can help? you're not too far if you're in NJ. let me know by phone or email. click my profile for contact info. hope this helpped a little.


----------



## pdxgtigirl (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

The car is an '06 GTI, Pkg 1, United Gray with Sirius. I can get you the VIN if you need it. The only request I have is that they not drill the front grille and leave the plate off. They said they would, but I would have to sign a "release" - fine by me. Any help would be great, thx.


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (pdxgtigirl)*

Question...
What's a good out the door price on a 2006 Jetta TDI with Package 1? Package 2?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Golgo-13)*

GOLGO-13, i thing anywhere from $500 to $1,000 over invoice is a good number on a TDI at this point. i'm not sure out the door since i do not know your tax and tags. just add that cost. hope this helpped.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (pdxgtigirl)*

PDXGTGIRL, after researching the GTI for you, i do not see the car anywhere in the TX area. first of all, what state and town is the dealer in where you ordered, and what transmission is the order. but so far, there is nothing of the kind at the port or at the dealers and it should alos be maked sold with your name and order date. i would check with them and in the mean time get me that info and i'll look it up for you. email me at: [email protected] thisis my direct email at the dealership. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (pdxgtigirl)*

PDXGTGIRL, was the dealer rey reese friday vw? if so, i found the car and it should be at the dealer around 5/22/06. it looks like a manual trans with 17" wheels. let me know!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

you get a million times i know, but when will we see the new 14,900 Rabbit?
also do you know much about the 2007 model? how much is going to change in the next year. I mjsut wondering cuz my car might die and should I pray for sooner or later


----------



## TimmyVato (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Mike:
What is the national invoice for the Jetta 2.5 with automatic (if you are allowed to say) and how much would I expect to pay for one? 
Also, do you recommend any VW dealers in Chicago area?
Edit: Does the 2.5 come with DSG, or just 6-speed auto?


_Modified by TimmyVato at 10:35 AM 5-4-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*

ECHOMATRIX, the new rabbit will arrive in late June.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TimmyVato)*

TIMMYVATO, the invoice for the 2.5L Jetta auto is $20,757. this includes destination and dealer fees. you should expect to pay anywhere from $300 to $700 over invoice. if you lease, there is $750 back this month. the DSG is not available with the 2.5L. it comes with the TDI, 2.0T and GLI for the jettas. I don't know of any dealers in the chicago area, sorry. good luck!


----------



## TimmyVato (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Thank you Mike!


----------



## pdxgtigirl (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hey Mike, check out my other thread for my response to ya. thanks again!


----------



## creativeone (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I am a fellow salesman myself and would like to puchase a 2004 r32(location san diego ca). If you are able to tell me so what is the bottom line price for that vehichle factoring in all unavoidable fees???(lets say it has 8,000 miles on it)How does milage effect sale price and how do i go about calculating that? I would like to push the salesman as much as i can to get a great deal. what fees and extra charges would they try to hit me for, if so which ones could i get removed and which ones if applicable could i get him to low ball. If you can tell me every point there going to try to hit me for and how to counteract that would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (creativeone)*

CREATIVEONE, unfortunately, most sellers will get what they want for that car. i've seen people out here getting close to $34,000 for the car with over 10k miles on it! they were only around $30,600 new! for some reason this car is very hot as a used car. each car is case by case as far as the purchase. my advice, buy before it's sold because it will sell regardless. i don't think anyone is going to discount what they're asking for the car. if you can hold out, the new R32 will be out this year with 250hp in the new body style and will probably be cheaper than what you can buy a used one for now. anyways, good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Would you help me with my issue? I would really appreciate it. THanks
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2594142 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (muttonchops)*

MUTTONCHOPS, you got my work cut out for me. after reviewing your situation with my business manager, he is what we both came up with. keep in mind, Arizona may be different as far as their laws, but should be similar to PA. - i am assuming you already purchased the car and brought it home. that being assumed, here's my reply. check to see if someone signed all the paperwork on behalf of the dealership. if they are signed, you are in good shape and i'll get back to that in a minute. if they are not signed, you may have a small problem. if not signed, you are basically driving an extended test drive. because they did not sign the paperwork, there is no agreement of sale and you can ask for your car back. if they did sign the paperwork, then you should ask them where to send your payments because you have a legal agreement. if the bank will not accept payments, tell them you'll mail them your payment each month. this sounds like to me what happened to my sister a few weeks ago. they made her come back, same thing. this is so that you show all your friends and family your new car. so, when you come back in, they are making more money off you. and of course most people pay the extra money becuase after all, all your friends and family saw the car and congratulated you. you don't want to be embarrassed by telling them you returned your car. now for my sister, she got her car back and gave them the one she just "bought". after that, i convinced her to buy a CPO VW from me, her own brother, which she should have done the first time







but that's just me. anyway, everything is based on whether or not they signed the paperwork. now if you did not pick it up yet, let me know and i'll guide you as to how to handle that situation. good luck and please let me know how you make out!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

You are so the man vwmyers....!!! okay...when you say "check to see if someone signed all the paperwork on behalf of the dealership." 
Who should I look for? Who would have signed it? All in all that is a very informative response and I appreciate it. You a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (muttonchops)*

MUTTONCHOP, no problem. anytime i can call out a SHI**Y dealer, i will. i hate other salespeople that suck giving good salespeople a bad reputation that are trying to be honest. pet peve of mine. (sp?) anyway, when i say "dealer signed" look for a signature on the purchase order and contract where it says something like "dealer authorization" or something like that. a contract is not valid until both parties endorse the contract or agreement of sale. if dad co-signed, his name will be signed on the finance contract and your name only if you're the only registered owner. i'm not sure the details of how you registered the car, but look for at least 2 signatures. one is you, the other, dealer. let me know.


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I am going after work to look it over....I am going to print out your posts and use them as crib notes








On a side note, my family has bought 4 cars from them in less than 2 years...One was a decked out crew cab Hemi Ram, one was an 06 Beetle, the other was my GLI and now this GTI V. When i was at the dealership, the salesman who I thought was a nice guy, says to me " I have a new GLI and I am paying $700 due to some negative equity from a trade in I had", which fooled me into thinking that $480 was not bad. My gfriend ran into him later on that night and he was getting his brand new BMW valeted. That MF**ker...now I am thinking, a good return customer that should get preferential treatment for repeat business now has to put up with some jerk*ff lying to me?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (muttonchops)*

That sucks dude! "f" that guy! let me know how you do, seriously! let me know and good luck!
-M


----------



## pizan619 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

hey vwmyers,
what do you know about purchasing out of state. I live in NJ and would be interested in buying from you. to be honest with you, i have not had one good experience in NJ with VW yet. 
is it possible to just buy in PA and then just drive home no questions asked?
the car i would be looking for is MKV GTI Package 0 with 18's
realistically i would want package 1 18's leather but i dont think i would be able to get that at the price i am looking to spend.
thanks


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (pizan619)*

PIZAN619, please email me directly exactly what you are looking for, lease, purchase, trade-in, etc. it is very easy to purchase in pa and bring the car back to nj. we do it all the time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I would like to thank vwmyers aka Mike for all the help he provided me. I was super freaked out about the deal I was about the embark upon and his advice saved me time and heartache, as well as money. I did exactly what he said and it worked out perfectly. There was not a sales managers signature on the purchase agreement so I did have the option of returning it. I used this as bargaining power and got my overall monthly payment dropped by $55.00. Its all because of your advice. I really, really appreciate it. Buying cars can be nerve racking and I am grateful that there are people like you. Keep doing what you are doing....it means alot to people. Wade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS-Just to show you how dedicated he is to helping people, he was even willing to have me fax a copy of my purchase agreement to him for review. Thats just above and beyond. Thanks again.


----------



## MochaMike (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (muttonchops)*

I visited with Mike this weekend and all I can say is to anyone looking to buy now, Mike is a great guy, extremely helpful and I would highly reccomend doing business with him. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've decided to wait for the new .:R to come out before I do anything.


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (cusovr6)*

they still gettin the TDI rabbits?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Echomatrix)*

i don't think we'll see TDI rabbits for a while. haven't heard a thing.


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

hi i have a question... can you sell me a mkv jetta? i want one soooo much


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (its jOs)*

i hate all this waiting. I just got out of college and I'm going to lose my grad status before anything good comes out. I think i might just get an old Celica 04 or something


----------



## a529612 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Echomatrix)*

How do you specifically request a dealer to get you a fresh new GTI that has not been demoed before, especially if you are looking for a "rare" config, e.g. Package 0 6MT, Package 1 6MT with Navi, etc.? I noticed a lot of VW dealers will let people take test drives unattended in the new cars and I don't want to pay new car price for a "semi-used" car.
Also, is it realistic to try to get a Package 0, 6MT, base GTI for $20k even including $630 destination charge (plus tax)?
Thanks!



_Modified by a529612 at 8:24 PM 5-13-2006_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hey.. 
What are the financing options for an 06 Jetta GLI?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Jetty!)*

_*Hey eveyone. My computer at work crapped out on me and I have to wait a few days before I'm back up and running. So, sorry if I have not been available lately. Talk to you all soon!!
-Mike*_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (a529612)*

A529612, i'm back everyone!. to answer your question, you can place an order with any vw dealer. it's very easy, but there's a 90 wait for the car. also, you cannot get a package 0 including dest for $20k, sorry.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Jetty!)*

JETTY, you can finance for up to 72 months depending on the dealer with rates from 2.9% and up.


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

Just bought a Package 2 auto tranny Jetta TDI - black exterior, tan interior for $26,100. A good deal? Highway robbery?


----------



## TimmyVato (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike:
Edmunds.com says that there is $1,000 "cash to dealer" for all Jettas, but I have not seen this anywhere else. Is that information accurate, and if so, what is cash to dealer?
Also what would I expect to pay for a GLI with package 2? 
Thank you


----------



## pdxgtigirl (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hey Mike,
Just a quick update; my car finally arrived!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Actually, it was early. It came in last Thursday. I was out of the office last Thurs/Fri. I mention this because my lovely salesman, Steve Simmons from Rey Reece VW, called my work number only. He didn't bother to call me on my cell as he had in the past. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Just the icing on the crap cake I suppose. Nonetheless, I was civil to him when I picked up the car. He actually asked me if I wanted to take an "orientation drive" before I left. HA!!! Is he kidding??? The bottom line is that I have the car and I love it! And he'll get his when I fill out the surveys that should be arriving soon.







Thanks so much for all your help. I never would have nailed this guy on so many lies had it not been for you and Jerry of Commonwealth VW. Lot's of pints to you guys!





















Word to the wise, Rey Reece is a good dealership, but Steve Simmns is NOT a good salesman.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (TimmyVato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmyVato* »_Mike:
Edmunds.com says that there is $1,000 "cash to dealer" for all Jettas, but I have not seen this anywhere else. Is that information accurate, and if so, what is cash to dealer?
Also what would I expect to pay for a GLI with package 2? 
Thank you

Dealer cash is in lieu of special finance rates.


----------



## ybr signs (May 20, 2006)

*New models*

I read every post on this thread and WOW You seem like a great guy. I have owned a few VW's and all without a question awesome cars including and most importantly my 93 Jetta.. My wife t-boned a old lady pulling out of her driveway @ 60mph. I just put the plates back on it for my friend, thats how awesome these baby's are.. I put a new front clip on it and that baby is again turning miles. My wife and kids walked away without any injuries (except a nasty seatbelt rash) ANYHOW.. back to the post. That day I said since that jetta basically saved my wife and kids life if they ever made a truck I would buy it.. Well Mike you hinted a few posts back that possibly a truck was on the horizon.. Tell Tell.. I'll drive down and buy one from ya and maybe make good on all the drinks everyone wants to give you.
Thanks
Corie


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Golgo-13)*

GOLGO-13, i think you got a great deal since we are selling ours for sticker price or higher! good luck with your awesome new TDI!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (TimmyVato)*

TIMMYVATO, there is $1,000 dealer cash for the 2.0T and GLI Jettas ONLY!! dealer cash is money the dealer can use to lower the invoice, thus you get a cheaper price. this is goos if you are financing through another lender or paying cash. you cannot combine the dealer cash with an interest rate special or lease special. hope this helps!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (pdxgtigirl)*

PDXGTGIRL, that's great news!! i'm glad to hear you are enjoying your new GTI. it's so awesome isn't it? _all the crap is now in the past so go now and be "fast"!_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: New models (ybr signs)*

YBR SIGNS, thanks for the reply. here's all i know. there will be a small suv in 1st quarter of 2008 and a minivan in the 4th quarter of the same year. sorry i can't provide anymore.


----------



## TimmyVato (Aug 8, 2004)

VeeDubDriver & Mike -- thanks for your help!


----------



## Guffy (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I purchased a new GLI from Mike over the weekend. The process was quick and painless. If you are ready to buy, drop Mike a line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## janissary (May 20, 2006)

Hi Mike, I actually wrote this up on a seperate thread but haven't gotten any replies. Do you have any ideas how I can tackle the issue?
so i just recently bought a brand new VW with some extras (i'm cancelling most) but the dealer won't let me cancel out my Simonize System 5 order although it hasn't been applied yet.
I have signed the paperwork & they charged me 400 for it, and on the paper work it appears as if it has already been applied. Is there really anything i can do? Any law i could bring up?
thanks in advance mike


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Guffy)*

GUFFY, thanks for your post. I hope you're enjoying your GLI!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (janissary)*

JANISSARY, by signing the simoniz contact just means you have a warranty for the product. now, if you signed a lease/finance contact or paid cash on a finalized deal that has already been sent to vw, then the simoniz is yours. if you did not sign yet and has not been sent to vw, then you should not have to pay for the simoniz. unfortunately, there's no way to tell if they applied it yet. i am a little confused though. you said in your post it wasn't applied and then said they did apply it. as far as $400, that's a good deal. we market simoniz too and that's cheaper than us. if you don't mind me saying, why not get the simoniz? it's only about $9/m in a finance payment and you don't have to wax your car for 5 years! i've seen it work over a five year period now and i will go on record to say it really does work! and if it fails, simoniz will put a clain through no problem. since you live in CT, there is an acid rain prolem there and the simoniz will protect your car. check out this link:
http://nadp.sws.uiuc.edu/lib/#datasumm
and ckick on 2004 Annual Summary. it's pretty interesting. either way, if this doen't help, then please let me know if it has or has not been applied yet, did you finance/lease/pay cash, when did you finalize the paperwork and take the car home. i'll be better alble to help you with this information. thanks!!


----------



## janissary (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

yeah all the financing went through, but it will be readjusted this week as I am cancelling my extended warranty (that's a 1700 off). I figured i could also get rid of the simoniz at the same time.
The simoniz has not been applied yet, and as you said all i have is the warranty. On the invoices I have been charged for it.
I read hardly any positive reviews on the product, and since i went a little waay over budget I just wanted to fix things up a bit. It seems like the product is based on only hype as teflon does not really stick, and the dealer seems to be unwilling to let go off it as it's 99% profit.
What I didn't like was the fact that I wasn't made aware until it was the day I was about to pick up the car, and when I asked if i could bring the car back to get simonized later, they said "no" it has to be done brand new. So I accpeted it, but it has already been more than a week, and they seem to be ok with the fact that it hasn't been applied yet, so I feel coerced into making this decision. If I could get it done to a car after a week I bought it, to me that says I didnot have to make that decision on the spot then.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (janissary)*

JANISSARY, you will find most people writing reviews that are less than stallar. that's because they didn't realize the product worked! what i mean is the paint should look new in 4 to 5 years. it's hard to tell that it worked until you see a car without it. then you'd see the difference. in my experience, the product works as they say it does. now, as far as how you purchased it. the bewer the car, the better since it has the least amount of damage from acid rain and such. so they are right about that. however, it sounds like you didn't know you were getting it. i'm not sure how it was sold to you. that is another issue. the cost of the system 5 is about $175 plus installation which is on average $100. so total cost to the dealer is about $275. to ask $395 is perfectly fair for a dealer to retail. it's not 99% profit. the product is like buying a service, it's supposed to do something for you over time slowly. so sometimes it's hard to see the benefit. either way, if you signed the deal it sounds like you bought it. if you really don't want it, don't have it applied and ask the dealer if they can work something out for you. that's the best i can tell.


----------



## janissary (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

thanks a lot for the input. It really helps to hear the sales side of the story as well, that's why this forum is so great.
Well I emailed them, but if don't manage to get around it, at least I won't feel that bad about it, if you say if works like it's supposed to
thanks a lot!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (janissary)*

no problem, glad i could help a little.
-mike


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (janissary)*

JANISSARY, how did you make out with the simoniz??


----------



## Silver04 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Mike,
My wife recently bought me a 2004 New Beetle with 17,400 miles. I was not at the final closing, therefore I don't know if she asked about the warranty on the car. I believe the car was listed as a Certified. Does it still fall under the original warranty or is there something else for these types of cars? 
Thanks,
Gus


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Silver04)*

SILVER04, congrats on your new beetle! if it was purchased at a vw dealer, the dealer has the option of selling it with the balance of factory warranty, or certifying it. if sold with remaining balance, you get 4 years from original sale date, or 50k miles, whichever come first. if sold as certified, you get the balance of factory warranty as i just stated, but then when it expires, you then add 2 years or 24k miles after the original warranty. i hope this helps! good luck with your new vw and check back from time to time to let us know how you're doing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Hello everyone! I will be on vacation all next week with no internet connection that i know of, so if i do not get back to some of you, that's why. i will do my best to get back to everyone once i get back on June 18th. have fun everyone!!


----------



## VWGti AudiA4 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_JANISSARY, by signing the simoniz contact just means you have a warranty for the product. now, if you signed a lease/finance contact or paid cash on a finalized deal that has already been sent to vw, then the simoniz is yours. if you did not sign yet and has not been sent to vw, then you should not have to pay for the simoniz. unfortunately, there's no way to tell if they applied it yet. i am a little confused though. you said in your post it wasn't applied and then said they did apply it. as far as $400, that's a good deal. we market simoniz too and that's cheaper than us. if you don't mind me saying, why not get the simoniz? it's only about $9/m in a finance payment and you don't have to wax your car for 5 years! i've seen it work over a five year period now and i will go on record to say it really does work! and if it fails, simoniz will put a clain through no problem. since you live in CT, there is an acid rain prolem there and the simoniz will protect your car. check out this link:
http://nadp.sws.uiuc.edu/lib/#datasumm
and ckick on 2004 Annual Summary. it's pretty interesting. either way, if this doen't help, then please let me know if it has or has not been applied yet, did you finance/lease/pay cash, when did you finalize the paperwork and take the car home. i'll be better alble to help you with this information. thanks!!









VWMYERS: Wow, i read through this thread trying to figure out if you were trying to help the vw crowd or increase you sales. After that bold statement(pardon the pun) your nothing but a salesman pushing products that futher your career and fill your pockets.
Nothing wrong with either of those things as long as you don't pawn yourself off as "one of the good guys trying to help people out," cause your not, and if your are it's for selfish gain and I think that is crap.
My .02

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 




_Modified by VWGti AudiA4 at 11:14 PM 6-11-2006_


----------



## Silver04 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_SILVER04, congrats on your new beetle! if it was purchased at a vw dealer, the dealer has the option of selling it with the balance of factory warranty, or certifying it. if sold with remaining balance, you get 4 years from original sale date, or 50k miles, whichever come first. if sold as certified, you get the balance of factory warranty as i just stated, but then when it expires, you then add 2 years or 24k miles after the original warranty. i hope this helps! good luck with your new vw and check back from time to time to let us know how you're doing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mike,
Thanks for clearing up the issue about the warranty. I will take a look at the paperwork I received with the car to ensure it is as you stated. I bought the car from Randy Rohrman VW in Gurnee, IL and it was sold as "Certified". I drive about 60 miles total for work daily and I enjoy every minute of the drive on the Intersate. I just ordered some aftermarket 17" wheels & tires online, so when I get them, my drive will be even more fun!! 
Thanks for your help and enjoy your vacation!
Gus
Silver04 


_Modified by Silver04 at 11:56 AM 6-14-2006_


----------



## OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2 (Apr 2, 2002)

any idea what finance rates are currently thru vw credit?


----------



## Black Dots (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2)*

I want to get a new 4 door rabbit w/ sunroof, alloys and ESP for $19,500 out the door. Crazy or possible?


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

i gotta say i live in CT and my car is a 01...ive had it simonized...my T-Red looks brand new...it really does work.....and im not a salesman, im just a real customer, vwmyer is just tellin the truth....i wont get another car with out the simonize ever again


----------



## Rider_X (Jun 11, 2004)

hey mike, this is a serious question, i bought my car about 6 months ago, the radio hasnt worked for about 3-4 months because i had work done on the engine. the last owner does not know the radio code. ive been told that vw should give the code for free but my local dealer refuses to because of "policy changes" and charges 50 dollars and i have to register my car with them and create an appointment. im a busy college student, handling school and alot of work. i dont have the money nor time to do such things. is there a way for me to get the code for my radio with out having to pay the dealer? let me know if you can help.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VWGti AudiA4)*

VW GTI AUDIA4, i'm sorry you feel that way. if you actually read through the entire thread in here and in the Volkswagen lounge, you'd see that i'm not in it for the sales, i'm just an enthusiest that wanted to bring my knowledge to the masses. I wouldn't spend the last 6 months building these great theads for just 2 sales. that's right, just 2 sales have come out of this thread. i wasn't looking for these people, they contacted me. this is a worldwide forum. not everyone who writes in here lives in the philly area. dude, i'm SO PISSED







you think i'm just doing this for my own personal gain! ANYONE OUT THERE WHO'S READ THESE THREADS, CAN YOU BACK ME UP ON THIS ONE??








BTW, i found an internet connection in my vacation spot. i will get back to everyone when i return home. thanks!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VWGti AudiA4)*

VW GTI AUDIA4, btw, i think the simoniz really works. that's not just a "sales" thing to say. i've seen it work!! besides, JANISSARY had already purchased the simoniz. can't i make the guy feel a little better about his purchase? iafterall, wasn't the one who simonized his car, you cheesecake!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

ZOOMBY, thanks for the confirmation on the simoniz.


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (VWGti AudiA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGti AudiA4* »_
VWMYERS: Wow, i read through this thread trying to figure out if you were trying to help the vw crowd or increase you sales. After that bold statement(pardon the pun) your nothing but a salesman pushing products that futher your career and fill your pockets.
Nothing wrong with either of those things as long as you don't pawn yourself off as "one of the good guys trying to help people out," *cause your not, and if your are it's for selfish gain* and I think that is crap.
My .02


VWGtiAudiA4:
Wrong. Twice. You might consider getting an appraisal on your ".02". I think it's overpriced.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re:*

The Sales Person:
I just got a 2006 GTI pkg 2 and financed it thru vwcredit (this was on 5/19 or something close to that date). Now i want to give it back. can i, should i, can you give me details on what would happen if i did? i wouldn't mind purchasing a different car at the same dealer as long as it is cheaper.


----------



## VWGti AudiA4 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Ausweispflicht)*

I think I am going to cry


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Ausweispflicht)*

thank you.


----------



## GTIjohn17 (Mar 14, 2006)

vwmeyers, I'll back you up. I think this is a great thread for any VW customers. I think some people just like to talk smack on the internet because they do not have anything better to do.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_12 years unlimited miles Body Corrosion (rust through)










what does that apply to? only the newer ones?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Silver04)*

SILVER04, that's great news! i'm glad it worked out for you. good luck with your new VW!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2)*

ONESILLYRACER2K2, the rate depends on the model. which one were you interested in?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Black Dots)*

BLACK DOTS, the list price for the car in a manual is $19,070. add $1075 for the automatic. to get the car out the door for $19,500 is not possible depending on your sales tax rate, ours being 6% outside of philly in pa. there is only a few hundred dollars markup in the rabbit so don't expect any good looking discounts.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rider_X)*

RIDER_X, do me a favor, if you can pull the radio, get me the serial number and your vin. i'll get you the code. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JettaDude101)*

JETTADUDE101, it sounds like you're looking to lower your payment. you can trade it in to the dealer who sold it to you, but for at least $3,000 less than what you bought it for. the reason is they will need to resell the car as used and there has to be some difference in price from the used gti and a new one. you can call vw credit and convert your loan to a lease i think, if you're finanicing. you cannot give it back once you've signed the contract.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (quickhuh)*

QUICKHUH, the 12 year corr warrnty applies to vw models from 1999 and up i think. the cabrio and eurovan do not have this warranty.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Thank you very much. I think i'll just hold on to the car for a year or two, then trade it in... again, thank you.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsjetta12 (May 23, 2006)

hey mike,
im looking for a mk4 jetta maybe like an 04 in black what kinda price would i be looking at? i know you can't give me exact pricw but just roughly just something for me to base a price range on .thanks


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (wolfsjetta12)*

WOLFSJETTA12, it's hard to say since every car is a little different as far as miles, condition, options, and market value. i would go to http://www.cars.com and look up the 04 jetta and search the prices nationally to get a good idea of what they would go for.


----------



## OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

vwmyers-i was looking at the new gti with a 6spd manual. im aiming for a time of purchase around end of model year which should be august i believe, unless vw does things differently


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2)*

ONESILLYRACER2K2, please email me directly if you are looking to purchase. there are a few things i'd like to discuss to help you woth your new gti. thanks! [email protected]


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

i just got more information on 2007 models options and pricing.


----------



## Black00vr63 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2682096
Thanks


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, I've been patiently waiting for VW.com to add the Rabbit to their line-up. Does anybody kbow when that might be?
Went to the dealer last week. They had 2 Rabbits on the lot. 1 2dr and a 4dr. I thought they were nicely trimed out but I would like just a bit more. I was suprised to find out that the "up and forward" seat feature was dropped in the 2dr. Now the front seat simply fold forward
Do you know if the 2dr will be available with a sunroof and/or heated seats? Don't much like the 4dr


----------



## UbberRabbit (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (Old_School)*

i need (or want) a new rabbit. now i now there isn't much to work with at $14990 but realistically, what do you think is a good price to ask for at the dealer, i am very persuasive and i am in no rush so i can wait it out. but what would be better, ask for a few hundred dollars off? or ask them to throw some stuff in? i just want to feel like i'm getting a better deal you now.


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (UbberRabbit)*

Mike
what is the craziest thing that you did to close a deal? and are the 4 door GTi on the floor yet?
So I raid my piggy bank to by a GTi this year or wait a year or so for a better GTi package.
last question, I promise..what shoe do you tie first? not put on but tie?
tanks and hand grenades


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Old_School)*

OLD_SCHOOL, the only options you can get for the 2dr is esp, tire pressure monitor, and alloy wheels.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (UbberRabbit)*

UBBERRABBIT, i know you want to feel like you're getting a "deal". we all do when we purchase a large ticket item. there is about $200 markup in the car. sounds crazy, but true. there are some cool accessories coming out like rabbit graphics for the side of the car, belt buckle, t-shirts. stuff like that. i would ask for a little something rabbit related. it never hurts to ask. however, i wouldn't expect anything off the price. not that they wouldn't want to work with you, it's just that there's no profit to show you a discount. maybe a free oil change?? good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Firecracker)*

FIRECRACKER, don't know that i did anything crazy to close a deal. maybe take someone out to lunch for a cabrio, i also closed a deal by having my customer by steaks for the sales department since she is a wholesale food salesperson.
no 4dr gtis yet. buy it now, no new packages for 07. i don't tie shoes. i wear laceless shoes.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

any of you guys diggin the new rabbits?


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_any of you guys diggin the new rabbits?

scheduled a test drive for next week. i think we will be rolling with a base model 2 door, auto. it's for the wife, and imho the car has everything else. i have a moonroof in the IV, and we never use it, so it's not an option she would use. some of the other stuff, she just doesn't care about. united gray is the color she choose...so a nice 2.5" drop and some 18's, and the car will be done.


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (under boost)*

is the rabbit's auto transmission a DSG? I see a tiptronic listed in the options but no DSG my guess is its not. Why is why still making a regular auto transmission since they have DSG? Wouldnt it be simpler to either have manual or DSG as option?
I cant imagine the DSG costs much more then the auto to make


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Maxt2)*

MAXT2, the only auto they make for the rabbit is the non-dsg. the regular auto is fine. it also helps to keep the cost down.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Can you tell me the average monthly payment for a GLI package 2 with 18" wheels lease 3 yrs with only 500 down? Can I get invoice price for it or what can be a reasonable price?
The buy monthly payments for 4 years with 1k down and the 2.9 %.?
I'm planning to lease or buy a gli pack 2 for my wife and sell the 02 Beetle turbo Snap Orange with 48k miles.
email me if you want.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (JETTAWOLFS98)*

JETTAWOLFS98, i do not have the new programs for the month of july yet, so i wouldn;t be able to tell you until i get that information. i will try to get back with you on that when i get the new incentives. in the mean time, last month we had a 24 month special for $319 per month plus tax with $2144 total out of pocket plus tax/tags for 12k. if just $500 down, add about $75 to $319 payment and add $50 to the $319 payment for 36 months. buying it for 4 years at 2.9% $1,000 down is about $590 or so. i'm not sure what your tax rate is. at least here in pa, $1,000 down doesn't even cover sales tax!


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_JETTAWOLFS98, i do not have the new programs for the month of july yet, so i wouldn;t be able to tell you until i get that information. i will try to get back with you on that when i get the new incentives. in the mean time, last month we had a 24 month special for $319 per month plus tax with $2144 total out of pocket plus tax/tags for 12k. if just $500 down, add about $75 to $319 payment and add $50 to the $319 payment for 36 months. buying it for 4 years at 2.9% $1,000 down is about $590 or so. i'm not sure what your tax rate is. at least here in pa, $1,000 down doesn't even cover sales tax!









sale tax in nebraska is 7.5 %
Do you have the specials or incentives for july ?
Should I get a 2006 instead a 2007?
Do you think I can get a GLI for 350-375 a month (lease?
thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (JETTAWOLFS98)*

JETTAWOLFS98, the new july incentives are in and the payments are the same for the gli but now with $200 more out of pocket.


----------



## RubRabbit (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Just negotiated price on an 06 rabbit 4dr







. I wasn't sure i was getting a good deal until i read about the LOW markup. $261/month after taxes, no money down, trading in a run down subaru. Thanks for your helpful thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (RubRabbit)*

RUBRABBIT, congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (hop hop)


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I have a question regarding VW's paint corrosion warranty. I bought my car used off of a friend at roughly 48,000 miles and I'm now at 74,000. It's a 2002 GTI 1.8t and I noticed that in the bottom right corner of the hatch, it is starting to rust. I've never bothered going to the dealer, because I'm sure that I would get laughed at since the car isn't brand new. I know this post doesn't do justice without pictures, but how does VW react to this warranty?


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (RvGrnGTI)*

I hope I don't step on any toes by sticking my nose in here.








For all manufacturers that I am aware of, rust protection covers only against panel perforation. In other words, a hole eaten through it, just surface rust in itself is not enough.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_any of you guys diggin the new rabbits?

I'd be digging them a lot more if I could purchase a greyscale Harlequin model.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And yes, I already sent my email to VW expressing that.


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

How much will the prices of 2006 models (GTI and GLI) "drop", if at all, once the 2007's hit the lot?
I'd kill for a 5 door GTI, but I'm willing to settle for a 2006 GTI/GLI if money talks.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (RvGrnGTI)*

RVGRNGTI, it should be covered under the 12 year / unlimited mile warranty.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (jxmoth)*

JXMOTH, the gti is going down $800 and the gli is going down $1500. they are not out yet and they will be decontented a little bit. for the money, i'd go either way for 06 or 07. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Goldenwagon (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I want to buy a Gold Jetta TDI wagon...automatic...
miles not above 90,000
please let me know if you have something or know of something!
thanks so much!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Maxt2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxt2* »_is the rabbit's auto transmission a DSG? I see a tiptronic listed in the options but no DSG my guess is its not. Why is why still making a regular auto transmission since they have DSG? Wouldnt it be simpler to either have manual or DSG as option?
I cant imagine the DSG costs much more then the auto to make

Just thought I'd help...they still use the 'regular' auto for the 2.5 cars and the Passat. The DSG is reported to be cheaper to make than the auto, less maintaince, and lighter. But the DSG is still not available in the quantities nessarary to replace all the autos. We've had delays on TDI's and 2.0T's with DSG's at points due to transmission shortages. But more and more models are getting the DSG as it's trans. 
In the long run, I would expect to see the DSG as the only auto VW offers, just a few years down the road...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_OLD_SCHOOL, the only options you can get for the 2dr is esp, tire pressure monitor, and alloy wheels.

And the Votex body kit, 17" Visions, and Rubber Mats (all port installed)


----------



## boxsata (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I sent you a PM, TIA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (boxsata)*

BOXSATA, i replied back.


----------



## Fievel (Mar 24, 2003)

hey question for you. i went on 7/11/06 and purchased a 2003 jetta gls 1.8t. the price was right and everything seemed a go. i was supposed to pick it up a week later cause they needed time to inpect it. i called the next day to see if i can move it up to friday, which was the orginal day the salesmen suggested. i have to get a new insurance policy on this car because my other car was in my mom's name. i get a good quote on insurance and call them back to make sure everything is still a go with friday so i can have all my stuff ready. they dont get back to me. i called 4 times always busy. i call the next day and finally get a hold of one salesmen, but not the guy who was doing the paperwork.he still thinks the car is getting ready for monday and he doenst even know if the credit went through. 
so i sit here wanting to know are these guys just being lazy, am i getting jerked around? its fustrating cuase i have to lay out money for insurance, but dont want to do it if somehting with this deal falls through.
is this common? i just anxious and would like either some reassurance or maybe a course of action i could take to speed the process up.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Fievel)*

FIEVEL, i hate dealers like that. no. i hate businesses like that. i just hate lazy salespeople. that's what it sounds like to me. sometimes the mentality in selling a "used car" is that it's not as important as selling a new car. but a good salesperson know it's new to you, and that's very important. i'm always one to give the benefit of the doubt, but i think you just have a salesperson who doesn't have you listed as a priority, and that's a shame. to answer your question, no, i don't believe it's a common thing. i would call up to see when your salesperson is working and take a ride down. not to raise hell, but let him know you've been doing your part to get this down, why is he not doing his art. remember, you're paying him to get this car. make him work for it a little. good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justb21888 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Has anybody asked you about the status of the new TDI's??? I heard diesels won't be available for a year? Then i hear VW is loading dealerships up with the old style engine before the change??? What the heck is going on here? I am in the market for a jetta TDI but are they available?


----------



## blitzen00 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike,
Can you provide current money factor and residual for 36mo lease on a Convertible Beetle?
Thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (justb21888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justb21888* »_Has anybody asked you about the status of the new TDI's??? I heard diesels won't be available for a year? Then i hear VW is loading dealerships up with the old style engine before the change??? What the heck is going on here? I am in the market for a jetta TDI but are they available?

Since we will not be able to get any diesels till calander year 2008 (1.5 to 2 years), VW is building a special run of 'Extended Build' 2006 Jetta and Beetle TDI's over the next 9 weeks. There will be about 9,000 to 10,000 cars built, then it's over. They will be equipped like 2007 Jetta as far as standard and optional equipment goes. They should be arriving in October through December. They are priced differently than the 'regular' 2006 Jetta's were, to cover equipment changes.


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

so couldnt VW technically make '06' models until late december? this would help get around those federal diesel emissions. all they would have to do in january is crack open the new box of vin plates


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Maxt2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxt2* »_so couldnt VW technically make '06' models until late december? this would help get around those federal diesel emissions. all they would have to do in january is crack open the new box of vin plates









That's exactly what they are doing. You can bring in 2006 cars until Dec 31, then it's 2007. But the change is that since they are building 2007 Jettas already, the 2006 'Extended Build' cars are going to be equipped like 2007's, it's just easier on the manufacturing end.


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

oh so it doesnt matter when they were built, its all about the import date then?
smart move vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I never thought i'd be able to say that!!)


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (blitzen00)*

BLITZEN00, 0.00150 for 36m and 12k


----------



## JamesBa (Jul 19, 2006)

Who would you approach at VW to request that they build future engines with a technology like Sonex? Here's an article about it:
http://www.washingtonfreepress...l.htm


----------



## KTRoLL (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

is there currently a waiting period for the new Polo GTi? If so How long? What do i expect to pay for this car on the road? I am from sydney.


----------



## B4MkV (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi, I posted this on the MkV forums as well...
I recently put in a deposit so that my dealer can locate a car from me but couldn't really give me a timeframe if/when the car would be located. Could you check to see if the RI port had any 2 door package 0 Candy White GTIs being sent to NY (Lynbrook)? Thanks.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (JamesBa)*

JAMESBA, i have no idea. the engineers i guess, but who knows how to get in contact with them and i'm sure they know about the latest technologies. a designer must consider costs, performance, emissions, all that stuff. vw is working on a clean diesel for 2008 and you may see a diesel hybrid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (KTRoLL)*

KTROLL, good to hear from australia! we do not have the polo in the us so i have no idea how much is costs or when you'll get them. sorry.


----------



## SOMD Driver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike!
I have been 'lurking' on this message board for some time, and this 'Ask a VW Salesperson' thread is great. This is my first post so here goes:
VW Credit lease rates change monthly depending on incentives VW offers. Passat lease rates were pretty good in June, but got worse in July (lower residual, higher money factor). I would love to see a current listing of Residuals and Money Factors for Passats, but have not found this anywhere. Seems the dealers don't like to share this information, but it's all set by VW Credit and appears to be the same for everybody. Currently (July 06), the only lease rates published are for Value Edition 2.0T's (50% residual after 42 months with 12k miles, annual money factor is 3.28%).
Can you post VW Credit lease rates for Passats (2.0T), or is there a web site that does? Is the VE lease rate the same as the lease rates for 2.0T base, 2.0T package 1, or 2.0T package 2? Do the dealers have some flexibility on these rates, making them reluctant to share them? Thanks very much!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (SOMD Driver)*

SOMD DRIVER, please email me directly for this information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## callaway (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

06 Jetta GLI pkg 1,6spd 23.5 plus tax and plates good deal or not? I'd be trading in a 04 jetta GLS w/ a lot of extras


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (callaway)*

CALLAWAY, i think you got a good deal. i'm not sure what your jetta is worth in your area though.


----------



## pogue (Jul 21, 2006)

just wanted to post my latest VW experience...
I got a crappy deal 4 years ago on my otherwise lovely Turbo S Beetle. It was finally time to turn it in (it was a lease) and this time around I made sure to do a lot of research- including a lot of reading here. I made the decision to get a 2007 Passat Wagon and looked at several dealers in the area (Philly). I went with vwmyers at Jim Wynn VW. 
I really don't think I could have done any better. I got a fantastic price on a terrific car. Plus, he made sure to take care of everything with turning in the lease. It was so easy and a pleasure to do business there. 
It's not the closest VW dealer to me, but I was so impressed with everything there, I will definitely make the trip out there for all of my future service needs. 
Thanks Mike!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (pogue)*

POGUE, thanks for your kind words. it was my please to help you both with your new Passat wagon. I'll see you guys at 5,000 miles! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shiryu88 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

i just bought a new 06 GTI and the dealer did a dealer swap and got me the car yesterday so i am due to pick it up today. 
My question, he told me the financing with VW is approved i made the deal on monday late at night, can it be approved this soon? I am just paraniod with all the stories about dealers calling you back and asking for more money or jacking up your rate. What kind of paperwork should i look for to make sure when i am in there?
Also what kind of mileage is acceptable for a dealer swapped car?
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (shiryu88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shiryu88* »_i just bought a new 06 GTI and the dealer did a dealer swap and got me the car yesterday so i am due to pick it up today. 
My question, he told me the financing with VW is approved i made the deal on monday late at night, can it be approved this soon? I am just paraniod with all the stories about dealers calling you back and asking for more money or jacking up your rate. What kind of paperwork should i look for to make sure when i am in there?
Also what kind of mileage is acceptable for a dealer swapped car?
Thanks so much!!!

yes, vw apporvals happen in about 5 mins depending on how quickly the F&I guy can input the application and submit it. they then recieved a fax with an approval. it is up to them to sell you a "par" rate, or make a point on the interest rate. now that the car has been sold, your sales person only has to deliver the car. he's not repsonsible for the financing. 
dealer trades imho, are acceptable ~150 miles. depending on where they obtained the car, it might have been driven to your dealer. if it's a distance, they should have it flat beaded. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by under boost at 2:59 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (shiryu88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shiryu88* »_i just bought a new 06 GTI and the dealer did a dealer swap and got me the car yesterday so i am due to pick it up today. 
My question, he told me the financing with VW is approved i made the deal on monday late at night, can it be approved this soon? I am just paraniod with all the stories about dealers calling you back and asking for more money or jacking up your rate. What kind of paperwork should i look for to make sure when i am in there?
Also what kind of mileage is acceptable for a dealer swapped car?
Thanks so much!!!

VW Credit can approve you in minutes, you type in the customer info, and then go check on the status, and boom, approved. Assuming strong credit. It can take longer if a analyst has to check it, but usually still less than 30 minutes. Only customers with 'issues' take longer as the bank may need certain qualifying information in order to approve the deal.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (shiryu88)*

SHIRYU88, those replies are correct. they beat me to it.


----------



## shiryu88 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

THANK YOU VERY MUCH EVERYONE!!!
It puts my mind at ease now to take delivery!!! I am so excited!!! TORNADO RED, PKG 1 with 18" Hufs.


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (shiryu88)*

What are the mileage limits on a drivers option plan? I'm looking at buying a new gti, but I live 45 miles away from work(one way) and the only reason I'm looking to buy it is for a decent car back and forth to work. I have 5k to put down with decent credit but with a second car payment and the kind of mileage I'm planning on putting on it I want the payment to stay lower than financing since I plan on eventually buying a gti to keep and not put that kind of mileage on it.
Would I be better off purchasing a new rabbit? Like I said all I want it for is a nice ride, a/c, & p/s. I'd love to have a gti but if I have to go this route I wouldn't mind it either if it helps me get a brand new gti in the future.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (redlineracing)*

REDLINERACING, do you plan on buying the car at the end of the driver's option term? if so, i'd just buy a rabbit rather than lease it. when i say lease, i mean lease or driver's option. if not, go with a high mileage lease and return the car when you're done. since there are no incentives for the rabbit, leasing the gti might be your best bet.


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

can you get a lease/option for 25k/year? I don't plan on keeping whatever I get within the next 6 months.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (redlineracing)*

the lease sounds ggod then. yes, you can get 25k leases. sometimes that's the best thing to do.


----------



## shiryu88 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

THANK YOU VERY MUCH EVERYONE!!!
It puts my mind at ease now to take delivery!!! I am so excited!!! TORNADO RED, PKG 1 with 18" Hufs.


----------



## shiryu88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Finally got my car and it is awesome!!! Night and day compared to my Scion. When i went to pick up the car i was sold a Warranty called EASY CARE TOTAL CARE, it covers me for 100,000 miles 5 years. Was $1595, when i looked at it more closely i realized this wasn't a WV backed warrantee, and there is a $100 deductable to it for visits. On my Scion i had a Toyota backed warranty and no deductable.
My question is does VW have its own extended warranty?
Is my warranty worth the money i paid for? any thoughts or alternatives?
Thanks!!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (shiryu88)*

SHIRYU88, yes, there are vw warranties available. for the price you got on the aftermarket warranty, it should be a full coverage warranty. i think you did ok. where did you end up buying the car??


----------



## shiryu88 (Jul 26, 2006)

So it is ok? It is full coverage but just with 100 deductable. How much are the genuine VW warranties? and what do they cover?


----------



## shiryu88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Finally got my car and it is awesome!!! Night and day compared to my Scion. When i went to pick up the car i was sold a Warranty called EASY CARE TOTAL CARE, it covers me for 100,000 miles 5 years. Was $1595, when i looked at it more closely i realized this wasn't a WV backed warrantee, and there is a $100 deductable to it for visits. On my Scion i had a Toyota backed warranty and no deductable.
My question is does VW have its own extended warranty?
Is my warranty worth the money i paid for? any thoughts or alternatives?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (shiryu88)*

Excuse me if this has been asked, when will the 4 door, I mean 5 door GTi be state side and on the dealers' parking lot? Have you even taken more than a penny from the 'give a penny/take a penny' "jar" at the counter of stores?
tanks and handgrenades for taking me call, I will hang up and listen to your answer.


----------



## JSJD (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

VWmyers,
Are the 2007 jettas out yet? If not, when are they usually available? Also, I heard VW's dropping the price a bit, does this mean the 2007 won't have as many standard features as the '06? Thanks for the info.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (shiryu88)*

SHIRYU88, for a vw warranty extension, you can opt for a $0 deductible for $240 more. you can get a vw warranty for about the same price which in my opinion is better since you also get roadside from the factory.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Firecracker)*

FIRECRACKER, they are already being delivered to dealers although we haven't seen one here yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JSJD)*

JSJD, the 2007 jettas will not be released until more 2006 models are gone. yes, the price is going down with some decontenting such as passenger seat has no height adjustment, no cover over the power outlet in front of the shifter, no armrest. things like that. you may not even notice the changes. i would guess we don't see the car until september. but, i've been known to be wrong form time to time


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I was wondering if someone could help me out.... I am on the fence over a GTI or GLI... I was wondering if someone here could post the current lease rates for 06 GTI's and 06 GLI's. Residual and Money factor. Also, I've been able to locate the GTI I want, but was wondering if someone could run a search for a GLI for me with the following options (In or around Charlotte, NC):
6 Speed
Pack 2
Huf's
Navigation
If there are non with Navigation, a Pack 2 with 18's would do. Color is not that big of a deal. 
Any help will be very appreciated!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (bgc996)*

Bump
Anyone???


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (bgc996)*

BGC996, the closest car to you is in charlotesville, va in platinum gray with spoiler, pk2, and 18" wheels. this is for the manual trans. the pk2 is what's making it difficult to get. you may have to order the car.


----------



## GatorMech (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I'm looking for the following:
2007 Passat Wagon 2.0T
Package 2
17" wheels
Candy White/Black Leather
Can you tell me if there are any near me (Jacksonville, FL)?
Any at the Brunswick Port?
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_BGC996, the closest car to you is in charlotesville, va in platinum gray with spoiler, pk2, and 18" wheels. this is for the manual trans. the pk2 is what's making it difficult to get. you may have to order the car.









I appreciate the response. I think I found one here in Charlotte. The dealership is willing to trade out the 17's for some Huf's. The only thing I need, if at all possible would be the lease rates for the 06 GLI's. I want to be sure they don't try to pull a fast one on me, they don't have the best reputation around here. Just let me know when you get a chance, I'm going to look at the car after work today and try to work on some numbers. Thanks in advance for taking time to answer all these questions!!







for you sir!!!


----------



## JSJD (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

vwmyers,
Thanks for the info. Can you give me a ballpark figure on what a 24month lease would be one a 2006 2.5 Jetta, package 2? 


_Modified by JSJD at 12:29 PM 8/5/2006_


----------



## Heinrich (Jul 14, 1999)

vwmyers
Got an offer for a 2007 Passat Wagon 2.0T Lux Pack #2 for 29598. Not so great I don't think (invoice 27274)
Where I'm stuck is a 2000 GTI GLX w/63K miles trade-in for 6500. I can probably get more for it too but not sure how much more. Car has a few insignificant but pricey needs (for instance both keys are broken and 1 key is $260 apparently). (they work but the panic button is broken off one and the other is seperated at the seam into 2 pieces). There's about 3 other small things like that that are small but pricey. 
Should I ask for $1000 off the car and $1000 more for the tradein?


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (Heinrich)*

hi i have a question...not really vw specific.
but i am trying to trade in my car for something that is located in MD. I am in IL. its too faraway for me to drive. if you consider the time/money you would spend, i think its better off shipping cars.
so my question is, have you ever taken trade-in without seeing it? (assuming you already have all the info, detail pix, service history, inspection by 3rd party. etc...).


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Just wondering what are the value ed 06 jetta with a stick selling for ? are they discounting them to make room for the 07 ?. 
LMK thanks Bob.G


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (bgc996)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bgc996* »_
I appreciate the response. I think I found one here in Charlotte. The dealership is willing to trade out the 17's for some Huf's. The only thing I need, if at all possible would be the lease rates for the 06 GLI's. I want to be sure they don't try to pull a fast one on me, they don't have the best reputation around here. Just let me know when you get a chance, I'm going to look at the car after work today and try to work on some numbers. Thanks in advance for taking time to answer all these questions!!







for you sir!!!

Bump


----------



## snboarder113 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

I was wondering if this is a good deal or not, i found a car dealer in the middle of nowhere that has a 2001 Jetta GLX VR6 automatic, thats black exterior, tan leather interior, monsoon stereo system, alloy rims, sun roof, and the rest of the goodies, he is asking $7,900 for this car, the interior looks immaculate while the exterior is acceptable no major scratches or anything that cudnt be hidden with a nice coat of wax and a lil elbow grease, also i dont have quite that much money to spend on a car, any tips on bringing the price down at all? any help is appreciated
thx mike


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW!! I missed a few here. Let me get back to eveyone...


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (GatorMech)*

GATORMECH, there are none close to you the way you want it. the closest match is with a beige interior here:
209 S. Lake Parker Ave.
Lakeland, FL 33801 
Phone (863) 688-8112 
It is still in transit. package 2 luxury with 17" wheels. there are two in coconut creek, fl with the exact match at their port stock. also, none in georgia. hope this helps!! good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (bgc996)*

BGC996, i hope you get the car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JSJD)*

JSJD, the national program for the jetta package 2 manual is $279 per month with about $2400 out of pocket plus tax and tags. add about $20 per month for the automatic.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Heinrich)*

HEINRICH, i calculate the invoice at $27,641. it lists for $29,630. your gti is what it is and doo your research. kelley blue book, http://www.kbb.com is 95% right assuming you do it right in my experience. if you truly have a "ggod" condition car, it should be pretty close. also, you must deduct for things like to key, dings, etc. 4 $250 items is $1,000!! i'd go in looking for a fair deal on the passat I think $1,000 to $1,500 off is fair in my area. good luck and let us all know how you do!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (so gti)*

SO GTI, that's an interesting question. yes, i have done this before. i had my customer email me about 25 pictures of his car showing me every angle. i asked him to be honest. show me evry blemish and detail. i wasn't goinh to hose him for it, we just needed to see it as best we could. i did a carfax report too. the stipulation was we would give him a number based on what we saw and offer him the same number as long as when it came in, it was in the same shape. that was it, he was honest in his pictures, and we made the deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (rracerguy717)*

RRACRERGUY717, very few dealers are discounting the 2006 value edition since there is about $250 mark-up in the car. no one has 07 jettas yet and they don't need to discount them anyway since there are so many 2006 models left!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (snboarder113)*

SNBOARDER113, you never mentioned the miles. it sounds pretty good though. see if kbb.com is to your advantage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lib95 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Mike,
Can you tell me what the Factory to Dealer cash is for an 06 Passat 2.0T sedan? Cars.com gives a range of $2,500-$3,500 for 06 Passat's excluding the value edition.


----------



## shiryu88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Finally got my car and it is awesome!!! Night and day compared to my Scion. When i went to pick up the car i was sold a Warranty called EASY CARE TOTAL CARE, it covers me for 100,000 miles 5 years. Was $1595, when i looked at it more closely i realized this wasn't a WV backed warrantee, and there is a $100 deductable to it for visits. On my Scion i had a Toyota backed warranty and no deductable.
My question is does VW have its own extended warranty?
Is my warranty worth the money i paid for? any thoughts or alternatives?
Thanks!!!


----------



## poops (May 10, 2004)

I've been looking for a 2006 BMP GTI w/Pkg 0. Almost impossible to find one. However, my dealer has a 2007 BMP GTI w/Pkg 0. But, the '07 don't have the special APR and Lease deals VW is currently offering.
So, my salesman just called to tell me that leasing an '07 is presently better than leasing an '06 (due to the residual, I presume). Are there any lease deals on the '07 GTI's yet? Is he just trying to get me into the dealership or is he for real?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Lib95)*

LIB95, the dealer cash available on 2006 passat sedans is $2000 for the 2.0T and $3500 for the V6. the value edition is NOT excluded. it's the jetta val. ed. that IS excluded. hope this helps!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (shiryu88)*

SHIRYU88, didn't you already ask this? and didn't i answer this question before?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (poops)*

POOPS, right now there are no lease specials on the 2007 models through vw. he might have a special program through another bank. some banks will take advantage when the factory doesn't offer a special program. or, he might be saying that since he doesn't have the car. as always, i give the bennefit of the doubt and say the first one here is true. i would ask which bank was offering the gti lease. if it's vw, he's full of crap. if it's some other bank, make sure they are reputable. you don't want to have problems at the end of the term trying to turn the car in. good luck!


----------



## poops (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_POOPS, right now there are no lease specials on the 2007 models through vw. he might have a special program through another bank. some banks will take advantage when the factory doesn't offer a special program. or, he might be saying that since he doesn't have the car. as always, i give the bennefit of the doubt and say the first one here is true. i would ask which bank was offering the gti lease. if it's vw, he's full of crap. if it's some other bank, make sure they are reputable. you don't want to have problems at the end of the term trying to turn the car in. good luck!









Do you know what the current residual is for '07 GTI's? Also, what kind of money factor do you think I can get with a credit score of 710?
Thanks.


----------



## snboarder113 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

it has 102,000 milesand its listed about 500 under blue book


----------



## JSJD (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

My VW dealer says I'm looking at a $330 a month (no money down) for a 24 month lease on a '06 jetta (package 2) with 15,000 miles a year. Should I shop around for a better deal?


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JSJD)*

If I pay cash for GLI Automatic DSG with leather.. what's the cheapest price a dealer willing to let go?
I am going to the car dealer tomorrow and I need to know the price range I can bargain with.
edit: If it helps, I am in IN, and I also can buy the GLI in IL. So both IN and IL.
Thanks alot.


_Modified by LA20 at 10:17 PM 8-13-2006_


----------



## LILALLEYKATT (May 10, 2006)

*07 JETTA PRICE INCREASE AFFECTING SPECIAL ORDERED UNITS*

I ordered a Jetta TDI pkg 2 dsg with port installed body kit on 6/21 I was quoted 28K. Since then the prices have increased 700 I beleave. Is it right for me to expect to have to pay this this above what I was quoted....Thanks for your time i appreciate your opinion...


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: 07 JETTA PRICE INCREASE AFFECTING SPECIAL ORDERED UNITS (LILALLEYKATT)*

vwmyers
can you find me well closet to me 07860
a 06' candy white gti pkg 1 with xm 
thanks in advance


----------



## tintin (Aug 9, 2004)

*Negotiating a price on a car you need to order...*

Hey Mike,
I'm in Canada, but I'm sure the same will apply.
How does one best negotiate a price on a vehicle that must be ordered? I've only ever purchased off the lot, but there's a min. 90-day wait for rabbits right now and Golf City editions are not yet announced formally in Canada, however, I can order one.
{Edit} I have three local dealers (two are owned by the same company) and another two small city dealers within a 2-hour drive.
The sales guy from my last purchase - with whom I built a great relationship- is no longer selling dubs.
Thanks in advance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tintin at 7:54 PM 8-14-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

sorry everyone, i'll be back around thursday/friday...


----------



## poops (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

vwmyers,
Are there any 2006 6M BMP GTI's w/pkg 0 or 1 in the Chicago area?
Thanks


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Lib95)*

LIB95, i think i was wrong on the $2000. that dealer cash is correct. $2500 for the 2.0t and $3500 for the v6.


_Modified by vwmyers at 9:37 AM 8-18-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (poops)*

POOPS, there are no lease programs for the 2007 gtis yet that i know of. my guess is something very close to the 2006 models. mid 50s?, depends on term and miles. with the money factor, again, no programs. i'd guess somewhere around .00310


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (snboarder113)*

SNBOARDER113, sounds good to me!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JSJD)*

JSJD, sounds like a PLUS tax number. i'm not sure how you guys do taxes in MI though. the national program is $279 per month plus tax with about $2400 total out of pocket PLUS tax/tags. SO, figure about $2700 total out of pocket. if you add tax to the payment, at least in pa, it comes to $304 per month. now, take $2700 and divide it by 24 months which is $112.50. you would have to add it to the $304 per month. So, something doesn't sound right. you would also have to add for the automatic if that's what you're getting and for the 15k per year. i personally think it is plus tax for a manual with just start-up fees. that's what "zero down" means to a dealer. I'd be a little skeptical.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (LA20)*

LA20, sorry if i'm too late, but you have $1,000 below invoice to work with unless you use the special financing from vw.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: 07 JETTA PRICE INCREASE AFFECTING SPECIAL ORDERED UNITS (LILALLEYKATT)*

LILALLEYKATT, there was price protection on the tdis back in june. so, i'd say they should not raise the price. you should also have the deal in writing and both you and the dealer signed. if that's the case, you're money. if not, i would make sure they don't up the price from what you agreed to.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: 07 JETTA PRICE INCREASE AFFECTING SPECIAL ORDERED UNITS (smi2710)*

SMI2710, the closest ones are a DSG at cherry hill and edison, nj. there are no manuals!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Negotiating a price on a car you need to order... (tintin)*

TINTIN, i'm not sure the mark-up in the canadian models, but here in the us there is about $200 to $400 mark-up in the new rabbits. so either way, i wouldn't expect any discount at all and that's ok. the dealer really doesn't make much on a rabbit. if you get $100 off the price, i'd say you did very well! good luck!!


----------



## JSJD (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Thanks for info. I must have misunderstood what the dealer was saying.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JSJD)*

i was jst talking to my neighbor who bought a pt cruiser and found out the dealer screwed her on the payment and she had bought cars from the same dealer in the past. i think that really sucks!! how can you screw over someone who has been at the place before. i hate s







***y dealers!


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Hey. What packages and options are available for the soon-to-be-released TDI Touaregs? Where, close to me, do you think I can get the best deal? I have a feeling my local dealer in Spokane will try and mark it past MSRP because it's so rare.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Why do dealerships hire people with no knowledge base of the cars they are selling? Are there no standards for product knowledge like other companies? 
I'm might be an enthusiast but, you'd think they should be able to show me up on -something- when I walk in the door looking to buy a car. The last few VW's my family purchased, I ended up selling them for the salesman (to brother, mother etc and soon to walk my father into a new audi a3) all he did or could even offer was to collect the check and do the paperwork.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (rbeamis)*

I asked the internet rep of my local dealer about it and here's part of his response:
"Unfortunately, we don't have any TDI Touaregs available...we actually haven't had any since 2004. And now that EPA regulations have changed, we won't have any TDI model Volkswagens AT ALL after our 2006 stock is sold.

I hope this doesn't deter you from wanting to upgrade into a new vehicle. Please let me know how I can earn your business and I will be happy to help."
This doesn't jive at all with what I'm hearing on this forum. Where does the truth lay?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (rbeamis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbeamis* »_I asked the internet rep of my local dealer about it and here's part of his response:
"Unfortunately, we don't have any TDI Touaregs available...we actually haven't had any since 2004. And now that EPA regulations have changed, we won't have any TDI model Volkswagens AT ALL after our 2006 stock is sold.

I hope this doesn't deter you from wanting to upgrade into a new vehicle. Please let me know how I can earn your business and I will be happy to help."
This doesn't jive at all with what I'm hearing on this forum. Where does the truth lay?

New V10 Touaregs are already in the system and on the way, both 2006's for some states, and 2007 for the others, based on emissions regs.
Just thought I'd jump in....


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (rracerguy717)*

I'm looking into a 2006 white jetta 2.5 wth pkg 2.
Can I get it at invoce price?
The 0 % for 36 months, doesn't look that bad, if I can get invoice.
I think the invoice price is fair right now.
Now the 06 2.5 with pkg 2, have more equipment that the 2.0T with pkg 1, because of that for me a 06 seems like a better option.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JETTAWOLFS98)*

What's the current best rate for a Jetta/GTI/New Beetle for 60 months? 72?
Also what's the best rate on a Rabbit for 60? 72?
Thanks!


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TURBO PAUL)*

Thank Paul, I appreciate it. Now, where can I buy one...


----------



## HoldenC (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

Mike,
I'm planning on ordering an '07 Passat 2.0T with the Sport Pkg, Xenons, and Dynaudio sometime this fall or winter. The Sport Pkg comes standard with the 18" Samarkand wheels, which are nice, but I've got my heart set on the 18" Chicago wheels (







) from the VW Individual Programme (I think). Can dealers obtain these wheels (or special wheels in general) on orders from the factory? If not, could I get credited for the Samarkands, buy my own Chicago's and have the dealer install upon new car arrival? How flexible are you allowed to be in general?? Thx a bunch.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (HoldenC)*

Mike,
What's the story on the 07 Gti's? Are they available? I'd like to buy one but can't seem to find any in the area. When should I expect the flood of 07 GTi's to begin?
Thanks
Shamanie


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (rbeamis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbeamis* »_Thank Paul, I appreciate it. Now, where can I buy one...









Well, there's no 2007's in the system for Washington, or the Western Region. There are 2006's in stock at dealers in CA, but that's it out there.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (niteshift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niteshift* »_Mike,
What's the story on the 07 Gti's? Are they available? I'd like to buy one but can't seem to find any in the area. When should I expect the flood of 07 GTi's to begin?
Thanks
Shamanie 

The 2007 GTI's are out for more than a month now (see my sig), but don't expect a flood, as they are still selling faster than VW can build them. For more info, read up in the MkV Forums.








What are you looking for?



_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 5:10 PM 9-5-2006_


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TURBO PAUL)*

07 manual. Sirius. Moon roof. Black or Grey.


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

A couple questions on an extended warranty. I just bought an EOS, and am considering the extended warranty (VW Platinum plan underwritten by Fidelity Insurance). Aside from the fact that it's unclear about convertible top and DSG coverage (see my post in EOS forum), it seems a little pricy for a couple years of additional coverage. Is the price negotiable? How much negotiating room is there? Does the plan have to be bought from the dealer where I bought the car?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (KeithK)*

HEYE EVERYONE!! sorry, i've been out for a while. having a baby, again. things like that. let me try to get back to everyone as best i can!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbphillips (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Well, there's no 2007's in the system for Washington, or the Western Region. There are 2006's in stock at dealers in CA, but that's it out there.









Hasn't CA been without TDI for years? I think WA has gotten on the same bandwagon.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (dbphillips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbphillips* »_
Hasn't CA been without TDI for years? I think WA has gotten on the same bandwagon.

Yup, but VW got the V10 TDI 50 state certified for 2006, then brought a bunch over for the 5 CA reg states. The rest of the 45 are getting 2007 V10's. Your local dealer should be able to order you one no problem, maybe even get one sooner through their VW Rep. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (niteshift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niteshift* »_07 manual. Sirius. Moon roof. Black or Grey.

Number of doors?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_HEYE EVERYONE!! sorry, i've been out for a while. having a baby, again. 

Man, you are a versatile guy, Mike! What was your wife doing while you were having the baby?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (KeithK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithK* »_A couple questions on an extended warranty. I just bought an EOS, and am considering the extended warranty (VW Platinum plan underwritten by Fidelity Insurance). Aside from the fact that it's unclear about convertible top and DSG coverage (see my post in EOS forum), it seems a little pricy for a couple years of additional coverage. Is the price negotiable? How much negotiating room is there? Does the plan have to be bought from the dealer where I bought the car?

There is markup in the warranty price, and any VW dealer can sell it to you, not just your original dealer.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
I definitely prefer the 4 door...what is the wait on a bad boy like that? I might consider a 2 door....just depends on price and time frame.
Thanks.


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (niteshift)*

when is the grey scale harlquin coming out? or is it coming out.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (niteshift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niteshift* »_07 GTI manual. Sirius. Moon roof. Black or Grey. 
I definitely prefer the 4 door...what is the wait on a bad boy like that? I might consider a 2 door....just depends on price and time frame.
Thanks 

There are three 2007 BMP 4dr GTI's in Ohio right now, all Pkg 1 and all-season 17" tires.
White-Allen European Auto Group, Midwestern Auto Group, and Byers Imports. 
There are no UG's in Ohio.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (ChinkyVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChinkyVdub* »_when is the grey scale harlquin coming out? or is it coming out.

Don't know for sure, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TURBO PAUL)*

Wow....great Paul. Thanks a million. 
Now, if I want to solicit offers over the internet, how should I go about doing it? 
Having never done it could you recommend a check list of Info i need to have prepared? I will be financing through VW so...? I have a nice down payment too.
Thanks You guys!


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*BEST financing available on a 2007 GTI?*

What is the best financing that you have seen on a 2007 GTI for somebody with great credit?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (niteshift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niteshift* »_Wow....great Paul. Thanks a million. 
Now, if I want to solicit offers over the internet, how should I go about doing it? 
Having never done it could you recommend a check list of Info i need to have prepared? I will be financing through VW so...? I have a nice down payment too.
Thanks You guys! 

I would just tell them what you are looking for as far as the car, and see what price they start you off at. Work from that number till you arrive at a price that you are happy with. Worry about the financing after you have found the car and deal you want.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: BEST financing available on a 2007 GTI? (six7vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *six7vdub* »_What is the best financing that you have seen on a 2007 GTI for somebody with great credit?

Read my post here less than halfway down the page, I don't want to type this all again!








Also, there are other banks that the dealers use to get rates that may be better than VW's rates at this time, and you can look around, too.


----------



## bhdtv (Sep 20, 2006)

*Passat Deal?*

Is VW still offering the $3500 dealer cash on 2006 Passats? If so, does $31,000 sound like a reasonable offer on a 3.6L pkg 2 Sport? The dealer is indicationg a 34K invoice, so I fgure this provides them a $500 profit.



_Modified by bhdtv at 2:26 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Passat Deal? (bhdtv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhdtv* »_Is VW still offering the $3500 dealer cash on 2006 Passats? If so, does $31,000 sound like a reasonable offer on a 3.6L pkg 2 Sport? The dealer is indicationg a 34K invoice, so I fgure this provides them a $500 profit.


Doesn't sound unreasonable if your paying cash.....


----------



## bhdtv (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Passat Deal? (TURBO PAUL)*

Can you explain the cash caveat? I thought that was a dead issue and that most dealers would want the income from your financing. I am probably missing something there. Any education on trhe matter is appreciated.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Passat Deal? (bhdtv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhdtv* »_Can you explain the cash caveat? I thought that was a dead issue and that most dealers would want the income from your financing. I am probably missing something there. Any education on trhe matter is appreciated.


because of the way volkswagen structures their incentive program, you can either take dealer cash, or special financing rates, but not both.
You could finance at standard rates and use the dealer cash, but VW Credit's standard rates are high.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Passat Deal? (Corradodrvrfnd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradodrvrfnd* »_
because of the way volkswagen structures their incentive program, you can either take dealer cash, or special financing rates, but not both.
You could finance at standard rates and use the dealer cash, but VW Credit's standard rates are high.

Yup.....


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey everyone. Glad to see people still look at this. I have asked TurboPaul to continue his efforts here on this thread as I do not have to time anymore to continue now with a new recent larger family. I am also moving into Finance where I feel my skills will be better used than in sales. Feel free to contact me directly if you prefer. Otherwise, I've seen TurboPaul give out very good information. Thanks everyone!!
Mike Myers
Wynn VW
610-539-1100 x341
[email protected]


----------



## JWVW (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (vwmyers)*

What recourse does one have if the dealership cannot deliver a vehicle by the date listed on the sales contract? I signed a sales contract for a 2007 Rabbit on 09/15/06, with a delivery date of 09/21/06. I don't have the car. The contract states that if my car is not delivered in the next 15-days (by 10/06/06), I can cancel and get a full refund of my deposit. Now, my 2007 Rabbit is allegedly on a ship crossing the Atlantic and the earliest date of delivery is 11/06/06. I've been told the VIN# and I've been told that my deposit is on that vehicle. I suspect that the dealer would prefer that I purchase the car rather than cancel the contract. What can I realistically expect them to do to make good on the deal?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (JWVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWVW* »_What recourse does one have if the dealership cannot deliver a vehicle by the date listed on the sales contract? I signed a sales contract for a 2007 Rabbit on 09/15/06, with a delivery date of 09/21/06. I don't have the car. The contract states that if my car is not delivered in the next 15-days (by 10/06/06), I can cancel and get a full refund of my deposit. Now, my 2007 Rabbit is allegedly on a ship crossing the Atlantic and the earliest date of delivery is 11/06/06. I've been told the VIN# and I've been told that my deposit is on that vehicle. I suspect that the dealer would prefer that I purchase the car rather than cancel the contract. What can I realistically expect them to do to make good on the deal?

frankly, you can cancel the contract, and then you have no car. If there was one closer that met your specifications, one would expect they would be getting that one for you.
That's really your only recourse I would say, the only other option is to stick it out and wait for the car to arrive.


----------



## frosties (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Passat Deal? (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul
I am planning on getting 07 Jetta GLI with pkg2/navigation system/18” wheels. And I got couples of question that wanna ask
• What’s the cash price on that? 
• What’s the different between 06 and 07?
• I used to own a 03 volkswagen. Does the “loyalty program” still exist? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Passat Deal? (frosties)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frosties* »_• I used to own a 03 volkswagen. Does the “loyalty program” still exist? 



There isn't a loyalty program right now, but if there was you'd have to "currently" own a VW and have proof in the form of a current registration or title.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Passat Deal? (frosties)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frosties* »_Paul
I am planning on getting 07 Jetta GLI with pkg2/navigation system/18” wheels. And I got couples of question that wanna ask
• What’s the cash price on that? 
• What’s the different between 06 and 07?
• I used to own a 03 volkswagen. Does the “loyalty program” still exist? 
Thanks in advance. 


The cash price, or any other price, is something that your local dealer and you will determine. 
Right now, the differences are few (Campy White instead of Shadow Blue, Black trim around the windows, silver radio buttons, no vent in center console cubby, Aux input in glovebox). But later in the model year, the GLI is getting lowered 15mm, losing the headlight washers, getting an option for all-season tires on the 18" Hufs, optional iPod adaptor cable (replaces the standard Aux input). 
And as stated, no loyalty program currently exists (though they always require a copy of a current VW registration in the buyers name).


----------



## frosties (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Passat Deal? (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks you guys for the info. Corradodrvrfnd and Paul
Keep up the good work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frosties (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re:*

Guys, 
Forgot to ask. Does the dimming rearview mirror only available on 2.0T model?
If so, how much does it cost to get one on GLI?
Thank you!!


----------



## JWVW (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Corradodrvrfnd, if it makes a difference, I didn't trade in my previous car. Instead, I'm selling it outright, and my buyer is expecting the car this coming weekend, 09/30/06. My Rabbit won't be here until "11/06/06, at the earliest". I was originally given a delivery date of 09/21/06. I will put 1000+ miles on the car I'm selling by November, and thus I will lose money from my buyer given the extra miles. Am I expected to lose money on the car I'm selling because the dealer couldn't deliver the Rabbit as promised? That doesn't seem right. Is there an obligation for the dealer to provide me with transportation until delivery? I see this as a "detrimental reliance" case. 


_Modified by JWVW at 2:34 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

Turbopaul...or vwmeyers
Here is a quote I just received from a local vw dealership....does this guy think I'm wearing a "I'm retarded" sticker on my forehead?
"I have a 2006 GTI on the showroom floor. It is red, package 1 and 18" wheels. It has about 5,800 miles on it. It was $25,800. It is on sale for $22,817 plus tax and title. Email or call me with any questions at 1-330-434-8989."
plus tax @ 6.25....puts this over 24K....for a car that has 5800 miles on it? what should I offer?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (niteshift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niteshift* »_Turbopaul...or vwmeyers
Here is a quote I just received from a local vw dealership....does this guy think I'm wearing a "I'm retarded" sticker on my forehead?
"I have a 2006 GTI on the showroom floor. It is red, package 1 and 18" wheels. It has about 5,800 miles on it. It was $25,800. It is on sale for $22,817 plus tax and title. Email or call me with any questions at 1-330-434-8989."
plus tax @ 6.25....puts this over 24K....for a car that has 5800 miles on it? what should I offer?

In a case like this, it depends on what *you* determine the car is worth to you. What is the car worth to you? If that seems like a fair price to you, then go for it. It you want lower, then offer a lower number. The worst they can say is no. 
I hate to be vague, but there really isn't a steadfast value on demo cars, or used cars. There are guidelines, but even those change depending on what it is worth to you. For instance, ever priced out a used R32?
Throw a number at them that would make you happy, and see what happens. I get it all the time on demos, and I have sold a few demos to people at sticker due to various reasons. Car buying is all about how much you want of your money to go away, and how you see the value of your own buying dollar.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If it's a demo car then I don't want it. And considering i'm being offered a brand spanken new mazdaspeed 3 for what this guy wants for a used(abused) 06' gti....I'm thinkin it's wholly unreasonable. Additionally, considering edmunds.com and kbb.com price it well below the quoted price I'm thinking no. 
What the car is worth to me is whatever turbopaul and vwmeyers tell me it should be worth. They have reputations staked in this forum and from what i have read in all 9 pages of this thread I trust them implicitly.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (niteshift)*

From what you stated, I would shop around, and see if you can do better on a new GTI that hasn't been used. If you can get a MS3 for lower and it is a car that makes sense, I say pull the trigger on that, even though I am a fan of VW's.








In the end, my advice is only buy a car when you are comfortable on the price. When you get an offer, and in your gut it makes sense, go for it. Happy car hunting!


----------



## GL03 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (TURBO PAUL)*

MY EXPERIENCE IS IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT THE WARRANTY IS 
MOST OF THE TIME VW SERVICE WRITER WILL SAY IT'S NOT 
COVERED. YOU ASK FOR THE SERVICE MANAGER, THEN THEY SAY WE'LL Take care of that for you?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (niteshift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niteshift* »_Turbopaul...or vwmeyers
Here is a quote I just received from a local vw dealership....does this guy think I'm wearing a "I'm retarded" sticker on my forehead?
"I have a 2006 GTI on the showroom floor. It is red, package 1 and 18" wheels. It has about 5,800 miles on it. It was $25,800. It is on sale for $22,817 plus tax and title. Email or call me with any questions at 1-330-434-8989."
plus tax @ 6.25....puts this over 24K....for a car that has 5800 miles on it? what should I offer?

Well, the issue is what it's worth to you. The dealer invoice here in my region on that car is $24,210, including the $367 in regional & port fees. His fees my be less or more, I can't tell you the fees for other regions. At $1.400 under invoice, the car is certainly a buy, maybe not to you, but to someone. I couldn't sell you one that cheap, unless the dealer decided to lose money on a demo.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (frosties)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frosties* »_Guys, 
Forgot to ask. Does the dimming rearview mirror only available on 2.0T model?
If so, how much does it cost to get one on GLI?
Thank you!! 


Only on the 2.0T for 2006, not for 2007. You would have to ask your dealer how much they want to install that for you, as labor rates are different at every dealer, and that will be a big part of the install.


----------



## DeathsHead1979 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I have a problem, perhaps you guys can help?
this is what i have,.
Bought a 01' pontiac aztek, for $9800 (awsome deal, fully loaded leather, etc.)
just went out of warranty,(has 82k on it now) if i blow a trans or somthing major i cant afford to fix it.
after financing i currently still owe about $9800 after a year of payments.
what options do i have to trade this car in to buy a new car for about $23k?
thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DeathsHead1979)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathsHead1979* »_I have a problem, perhaps you guys can help?
this is what i have,.
Bought a 01' pontiac aztek, for $9800 (awsome deal, fully loaded leather, etc.)
just went out of warranty,(has 82k on it now) if i blow a trans or somthing major i cant afford to fix it.
after financing i currently still owe about $9800 after a year of payments.
what options do i have to trade this car in to buy a new car for about $23k?
thanks!

What do you mean you still owe $9800 on it? Total of payments? Call the bank for a payoff, that's the number you need to know to work on getting something else.
An '01 Pontiac Aztek is in the Galves book for $4800 with only 66,000 miles, a GT is plus $450. Leather adds $450, dual pwr seats adds $300, 2nd row capt chairs adds $300, and a moonroof adds $450. So add up what you have, but the miles are gonna cost you. Exactly what is uop to the dealer you're dealing with, Galves puts it at $0.075 (7.5 cents) a mile. 
Hopefully you owe the bank less than $9800, but no matter, you can still get out if you want. Do you have money down? That would help you keep the payments down. 
Good luck!


----------



## vwman18 (Feb 16, 2001)

*How to buy out someone elses lease?*

Ok, so here's my situation. My wife and I just had our first baby, which we have found our New Beetle to be too small for. We really want a Passat to replace it. The payoff on our car is $3280. A friend of my mother's is returning her leased Passat to the local VW dealership in the next week or so, payoff on that is $13000. What we want to do is trade in our car, and finance her payoff. We have the cash in hand for our car's payoff if needed. This same dealer offered us $8500 for our trade in last week, but that particular deal didn't work out.
Is it possible to do this kind of horse trading? This particular Passat isn't exactly what we want (we'd prefer a wagon) but if we can get it for the lease payoff we're willing to go for it.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: How to buy out someone elses lease? (vwman18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwman18* »_Ok, so here's my situation. My wife and I just had our first baby, which we have found our New Beetle to be too small for. We really want a Passat to replace it. The payoff on our car is $3280. A friend of my mother's is returning her leased Passat to the local VW dealership in the next week or so, payoff on that is $13000. What we want to do is trade in our car, and finance her payoff. We have the cash in hand for our car's payoff if needed. This same dealer offered us $8500 for our trade in last week, but that particular deal didn't work out.
Is it possible to do this kind of horse trading? This particular Passat isn't exactly what we want (we'd prefer a wagon) but if we can get it for the lease payoff we're willing to go for it.

More than likely, the dealership is going to mark up the lease return and try to sell it, and possibly certify it at additional cost.
Perhaps you could work out a deal in advance of the lease return, and give them a small profit to turn the car around immediately?


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (155VERT83)*

I am also a VW salesman and we can have a customer in, take a test drive, and out in an hour depending on how long they drive for and whether or not they want to screw around with the price and warranty a lot. It really shouldn't take more than 2hrs tops unless the dealership is busy.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (msereno)*

Well, here's another one for all you salespersons...
I've got a 2004 Passat TDI in good condition, and I'm going for a 2007 Jetta 2.5L ($22,650).
They quoted me at $17,500 trade-in (I owe $15,000), with $1000 down payment, at 2.9% interest = $370/month.
So, how am I doing? Good? Bad? Could anyone here do better?


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (ASurroca)*

If you like the amount for your trade-in and the monthly payment works for you and everything else looks good to you, I'd say your set. Check Kelly Blue Book and NADA values on your car to make sure you like the numbers and good luck. Do your best.


----------



## 25taLife (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re:*

Really looking for a basic 2007 Rabbit, black, 2-dr, manual transmission... anything to be found in the Dallas-Ft Worth area?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (25taLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *25taLife* »_Really looking for a basic 2007 Rabbit, black, 2-dr, manual transmission... anything to be found in the Dallas-Ft Worth area?

Please post locating questions in this MkV Forum, it makes it easier for me to keep track of them all....thanks


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul - I don't venture here often but this is a great thread.
My question is: I see VW is offering 0.0% on GTIs for 3 years (according to Edmunds). 3% for 4 years and 4% for 5 years. Is it even possible to negotiate the 0.0 for 4 years? In other words, and maybe this has previously been asked, but is the financing rate negotiable in addition to the price or is it fixed by VW credit?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Raring 2 Go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_Hey Paul - I don't venture here often but this is a great thread.
My question is: I see VW is offering 0.0% on GTIs for 3 years (according to Edmunds). 3% for 4 years and 4% for 5 years. Is it even possible to negotiate the 0.0 for 4 years? In other words, and maybe this has previously been asked, but is the financing rate negotiable in addition to the price or is it fixed by VW credit?

Those advertised rates are fixed by volkswagen. They are "Buy rates" for dealers because they do a large amount of business for VW Credit. Commonly, the rate can be marked up 1% which becomes profit for the finance department.


----------



## Next_2_Nothing (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Polar Foil (Sep 26, 2006)

I just bought a GTI from one dealer who got it from another dealer. There was no window sticker on it or in it, and they didn't give one to me. Isn't that illegal or something? Should I be able to get the window sticker from the dealer a week later? What do I do if they say they don't have it?


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

I love this thread.








I'm currently trying to decide what I should get for my next car.
Do you know of what the lease rates may be for the GLI and/or Touareg? I understand the September lease rates are expiring today.
Thanks!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Polar Foil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polar Foil* »_I just bought a GTI from one dealer who got it from another dealer. There was no window sticker on it or in it, and they didn't give one to me. Isn't that illegal or something? Should I be able to get the window sticker from the dealer a week later? What do I do if they say they don't have it?

They are required by federal law to provide a window sticker. The dealer can order it from VW if it is lost. It takes a few weeks though, but I would get them to get you one.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutdotnet* »_I love this thread.








I'm currently trying to decide what I should get for my next car.
Do you know of what the lease rates may be for the GLI and/or Touareg? I understand the September lease rates are expiring today.
Thanks!

The rates for October come out tomorrow.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
The rates for October come out tomorrow.









Sweet...if you could hook me up with GLI/Touareg/GTI info that would be AMAZING!
I just sold my StgIII turbo'd Jetta and I have no idea what I want now. I think an SUV would be a nice change but...eh...I'm clueless.


----------



## motorik (Sep 3, 2006)

Mike
-If a dealership is willing to "find" a car for you, in my case an R32, would they be willing to talk price or will they try to get top dollar because of this service. Also, how willing are dealers to move on the price of an R that has been on their lot upwards of 3 months. Does there come a time when they may be willing to cut a deal just to move the car off the lot? Thanks, any advice is appreciated-Rob


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (motorik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorik* »_Mike
-If a dealership is willing to "find" a car for you, in my case an R32, would they be willing to talk price or will they try to get top dollar because of this service. Also, how willing are dealers to move on the price of an R that has been on their lot upwards of 3 months. Does there come a time when they may be willing to cut a deal just to move the car off the lot? Thanks, any advice is appreciated-Rob

I assume you mean a pre-owned 2004 R32, right? Not the next 2008 R32. Most dealers can't locate a used car like a new car, and a special car like an R is not likely something they are worried about selling in the long run, as the market is limited.
Best is to go in with what you think is a fair price based on the market for the car, do your research, so you know what you want to pay for the car. The problem is that these cars have stupid high resale values at this point.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutdotnet* »_
Sweet...if you could hook me up with GLI/Touareg/GTI info that would be AMAZING!
I just sold my StgIII turbo'd Jetta and I have no idea what I want now. I think an SUV would be a nice change but...eh...I'm clueless.










2006 GLI - 0% for 12-36 mo, 2.9% for 37-48 mo, and 3.9% for 49-60 mo.
2007 GLI - 2.9% for 12-36 mo, 3.9% for 37-48 mo, and 4.9% for 49-60 mo.
2006 GTI - 0% for 12-36 mo, 2.9% for 37-48 mo, and 3.9% for 49-60 mo.
2007 GTI - 7.44% A+ Tier, 7.69% for A Tier, 8.69% for B Tier, 10.44% for C Tier, and 13.44% for D Tier.
2006 Touareg (V6 & V8) - 0% for 12-36 mo, 2.9% for 37-48 mo, and 3.9% for 49-60 mo.
2007 Touareg (V6 & V8) - 2.9% for 12-36 mo, 3.9% for 37-48 mo, and 4.9% for 49-60 mo.


----------



## motorik (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks man, yes I was refering to a 2004 R32....there is a dealer in my area that told me they have done it twice....that is locating a specific car for someone. I have a pretty long track record with VW and know what to expect from these cars, especially the additional cost of parts/service because its an R32...I just dont think its reasonable for some dealers around me to be asking 31k for a used car, even if it has under 30k miles on it. Regardless, I understand I will probably pay premium for this car, but I just dont wanna get ripped off. I'll keep searching.....thanks again for the advice....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (motorik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorik* »_Thanks man, yes I was refering to a 2004 R32....there is a dealer in my area that told me they have done it twice....that is locating a specific car for someone. I have a pretty long track record with VW and know what to expect from these cars, especially the additional cost of parts/service because its an R32...I *just dont think its reasonable for some dealers around me to be asking 31k for a used car, even if it has under 30k miles on it. * Regardless, I understand I will probably pay premium for this car, but I just dont wanna get ripped off. I'll keep searching.....thanks again for the advice....









I agree, but try running a KBB retail price on one. I did about 6 weeks back and got $34,000!!!!







Over original MSRP, two freakin years old. I was talking to a guy yesterday who was shopping around NJ over the weekend for one, and all were $30,000 or higher, up to 30,000+ miles......








Good luck.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul,
Do you happen to have any lease info on the VW's? Anything good for the GTI, GLI, or Touareg?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutdotnet* »_Hey Paul,
Do you happen to have any lease info on the VW's? Anything good for the GTI, GLI, or Touareg?

The 2007 leases are for 15,000 mile a year leases, add +2% to the residual for 12,000 miles, and +3% to the residual for 10,000 miles:
Months - Residual - Factor
GTI 2 door
12 - 70% - .00306
24 - 66% - .00306
30 - 61% - .00306
36 - 57% - .00306
39 - 57% - .00326
42 - 52% - .00326
48 - 49% - .00326
GTI 4 door
12 - 69% - .00306
24 - 65% - .00306
30 - 61% - .00306
36 - 57% - .00306
39 - 57% - .00326
42 - 52% - .00326
48 - 49% - .00326
GLI
12 - 67% - .00214
24 - 63% - .00214
30 - 58% - .00214
36 - 54% - .00214
39 - 54% - .00214
42 - 50% - .00326
48 - 46% - .00226
Touareg V6
12 - 66% - .00187
24 - 62% - .00187
30 - 57% - .00187
36 - 53% - .00187
39 - 53% - .00187
42 - 49% - .00326
48 - 45% - .00202
Touareg V8
12 - 65% - .00187
24 - 61% - .00187
30 - 56% - .00187
36 - 52% - .00187
39 - 52% - .00187
42 - 48% - .00326
48 - 44% - .00202

These are A Tier factors. B Tier is + .00030, C Tier is + .00045, D Tier is + .00075.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

You rock!
Thanks!


----------



## Polar Foil (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_2006 GLI - 0% for 12-36 mo, 2.9% for 37-48 mo, and 3.9% for 49-60 mo.
2006 GTI - 0% for 12-36 mo, 2.9% for 37-48 mo, and 3.9% for 49-60 mo.

So if a dealer says a buyer gets 4.9% for 60-72 mo, are they marking up VW's offer by 1%? Can they do that?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Polar Foil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polar Foil* »_
So if a dealer says a buyer gets 4.9% for 60-72 mo, are they marking up VW's offer by 1%? Can they do that?

Well, the dealer is allowed to mark up the rate 1% max on the specials. 
But, also, the rates are tiered. The B Tier rate is 1% higher than the A Tier, the C Tier is + 2.75%, and the D Tier is + 5.75%. 
So your rate may vary.....


----------



## Polar Foil (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Well, the dealer is allowed to mark up the rate 1% max on the specials.

Figures I'd find this out after it's too late. But thanks.


----------



## mike082802 (Mar 23, 2006)

*2006 passat manual*

just wondering if there is still dealer cash on 2006 passats and what you think one can be had for. also i have been looking at dealer web inventories and trying to find a white 2006 passat in manual either value or 2.0t trim. any luck in helping me find one. i am in long island, ny. i could travel about 2 hours max probably. i know there are many dealerships in the tri state area within 2 hours from me. it just doesn't seem lke the dealers list their manual passats on their web inventory.
thanks
mike


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2006 passat manual (mike082802)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike082802* »_just wondering if there is still dealer cash on 2006 passats and what you think one can be had for. also i have been looking at dealer web inventories and trying to find a white 2006 passat in manual either value or 2.0t trim. any luck in helping me find one. i am in long island, ny. i could travel about 2 hours max probably. i know there are many dealerships in the tri state area within 2 hours from me. it just doesn't seem lke the dealers list their manual passats on their web inventory.
thanks
mike









There just aren't that many out there, that's all. I have one Shadow Blue 2.0T manual here. 
Mayer of Westchester has a 2006 Unitied Gray 2.0T. There are no other manual Passat's in a 2006 in the Long Island/NY Metro area.


----------



## mike082802 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: 2006 passat manual (TURBO PAUL)*

any in dirty jersey? just kidding. and also is VW still offering cash back on the '06
thanks
mike
p.s. it almost looks like Riverbank motors in CT has a white one.


----------



## VideoSteve (Jun 7, 2006)

*leftover 2006s (beetle convertibles)*

Hey Paul,
I was just looking at my area's (Atlanta) dealership at Beetle Convertibles, and I was surprised they still had about a dozen on the lot. Do they feel any pressure to move the 06's off the lot, while the 07's are parked right next to them? And if so, what do you the average savings on a model retailing $27K might go for?
Thanks for this and all the other info you've passed along.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2006 passat manual (mike082802)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike082802* »_any in dirty jersey? just kidding. and also is VW still offering cash back on the '06
thanks
mike
p.s. it almost looks like Riverbank motors in CT has a white one.

These are all 2006 Passats, the programs are the same as last month.
There are three Reflex Silver in NJ, that's all for there. They are at Bernardsville Volkswagen, DCH Essex, and Prestige Volkswagen. 
Riverbank Motors in CT has a Granite Green one. 
Dorschel Volkswagen in Rochester has a Reflex Silver, and Mayer of Westchester has a Unitied Gray. 
In Candy White, there are five in the US. They are at Aristocrat Volkswagen in Sanford, FL, Volkswagen of Jackson in Jackson, MS, Century Volkswagen in Loveland, OH, Vorderman Volkswagen in Fort Wayne, IN, and Park Cities Volkswagen in Dallas, TX. 
That's all.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: leftover 2006s (VideoSteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VideoSteve* »_Hey Paul,
I was just looking at my area's (Atlanta) dealership at Beetle Convertibles, and I was surprised they still had about a dozen on the lot. Do they feel any pressure to move the 06's off the lot, while the 07's are parked right next to them? And if so, what do you the average savings on a model retailing $27K might go for?
Thanks for this and all the other info you've passed along.

That's a question I can't answer for another dealer. The car has an MSRP and an Invoice. The dealer, I imagine would want to move the cars out, I know I would, but I don't know that market. Just start at invioce and work up from there.


----------



## Bains (Feb 22, 2006)

I got a question. How much could I expect for a trade in value for a 2001 Black GTI? Fully loaded. I'd be trading it in for either a 2006 or 2007 GTI. Also how much would vw then sell it for?


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Bains)*

What is the availablity in the Mid-Atlantic region for DSG equipped TDIs? 
I have a hard enough time justifying paying MSRP, let alone a markup on an already salty $31k Jetta.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (Bains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bains* »_I got a question. How much could I expect for a trade in value for a 2001 Black GTI? Fully loaded. I'd be trading it in for either a 2006 or 2007 GTI. Also how much would vw then sell it for?

Forgive my ignorance but, I don't think VW would sell your vehicle...the dealership would try to sell it.
Your best bet is to go to Edmunds.com and similar sites and see what you MAY be able to get...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Bains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bains* »_I got a question. How much could I expect for a trade in value for a 2001 Black GTI? Fully loaded. I'd be trading it in for either a 2006 or 2007 GTI. Also how much would vw then sell it for?

I wouldn't want to guess what it's worth here without seeing it, let alone that you're in Canada.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (83Caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Caddy16v* »_What is the availablity in the Mid-Atlantic region for DSG equipped TDIs? 
I have a hard enough time justifying paying MSRP, let alone a markup on an already salty $31k Jetta.










they are out there, but as these are the last of the breed, don't expect discounting....


----------



## Bains (Feb 22, 2006)

"I wouldn't want to guess what it's worth here without seeing it, let alone that you're in Canada....."
never seen winter and its mint condition. Just looking for a more accurate number then what those online used cars sites rate them at. Really wondering how much a vw dealer would give since thats what would interest me the most.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Bains)*

Just a note to everyone, since Friday is mine and my wifes 10th Anniversary, I am going to be away for the rest of the week, returning on Monday the 16th.








Talk to you all then!


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (Bains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bains* »_"I wouldn't want to guess what it's worth here without seeing it, let alone that you're in Canada....."
never seen winter and its mint condition. Just looking for a more accurate number then what those online used cars sites rate them at. Really wondering how much a vw dealer would give since thats what would interest me the most.

Why don't you take it to the dealers and find out...
Dealers are going to vary what they'll give for a variety of reasons, one being, their belief that they'll actually be able to SELL the trade-in.


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*

oh oh pick me ive got a question for vw salesperson.....
why is it that when i ask for a price quote from an internet salesperson stating EXZACTLY what i am looking for i get a response back asking me if i am going to be trading in a car?















and no mention of a price quote? this has happened 4 times with 4 different dealers?
does anyone know why its like that? if i wanted the bs id go into the dealer i just want a freekin price quote....
ps i have asked all of them what a trade in had to do with the price quote and the only responce i have gotten was that it "makes a difference in your monthly payment".... woah who said anythign about a monthly payment i just want a damn price quote....
any insight would be awesome


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Question for Turbo Paul or any other VW sales person:
How long does it take a special ordered VW to arrive?
This is the first time I've ordered a VW, in the past, when I order my BMWs it typically takes 4 to 6 weeks from placing a deposit to taking delivery of the car. BMW has a system online where you can track status of the car.
VW doesn't seem to have such a system. Even the sales person can't tell me much about the status of my car. It was ordered over a month ago, and I still don't know when it will be delivered. Estimates from the dealer is another 2 to 3 months. So if that is true, it takes VW 4 months to deliver a car?
Anyone have experience ordering a VW? thanks!


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (its jOs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its jOs* »_oh oh pick me ive got a question for vw salesperson.....
why is it that when i ask for a price quote from an internet salesperson stating EXZACTLY what i am looking for i get a response back asking me if i am going to be trading in a car?















and no mention of a price quote? this has happened 4 times with 4 different dealers?
does anyone know why its like that? if i wanted the bs id go into the dealer i just want a freekin price quote....
ps i have asked all of them what a trade in had to do with the price quote and the only responce i have gotten was that it "makes a difference in your monthly payment".... woah who said anythign about a monthly payment i just want a damn price quote....
any insight would be awesome

Find another dealer...that's simply shady business practice.


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*

Got a question: Called up a dealer asking for a price quote on a new rabbit. He said that they were selling for MSRP, so I'd be looking at 16500 or so for a base rabbit. I know they are making very little profit on these cars, but can I talk him down some? Or is the car too popular to have any leverage? They'd have to do a dealer trade or I'd have to wait a couple of weeks to get one, and they are always sold before they arrive on the lot...
it's a good dealer, and I'd like to buy it there, and MSRP isn't a bad price, but I'd like to talk them down some or have them throw in some mats or something... Possible?


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (magic_hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magic_hobo* »_Got a question: Called up a dealer asking for a price quote on a new rabbit. He said that they were selling for MSRP, so I'd be looking at 16500 or so for a base rabbit. I know they are making very little profit on these cars, but can I talk him down some? Or is the car too popular to have any leverage? They'd have to do a dealer trade or I'd have to wait a couple of weeks to get one, and they are always sold before they arrive on the lot...
it's a good dealer, and I'd like to buy it there, and MSRP isn't a bad price, but I'd like to talk them down some or have them throw in some mats or something... Possible?

I'm not a salesperson but, you're right, the markup on the rabbit is very small. You MIGHT be able to talk them down, but, I doubt it...if they're selling before they even come in why would they offer you one @ a "discount"?


----------



## Canerunner (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Happy Anniversary to you and your wife. Here's hoping you have many more happy ones.
When you get back, I'm interested in finding an '07 Passat with the 2.0 FSI and manual transmission. I would like to find one with the Sport package, but at a minimum, I want heated seats and package 0. 
I'd rather have leather and some other niceties, but the people at my local dealers are saying that you can't find (or order) the manual with anything above a Package 0 car.
I live in the Atlanta area, and wouldn't have a problem with traveling a reasonable distance to pick the car up, if needed.

_Modified by Canerunner at 9:13 PM 10-13-2006_


_Modified by Canerunner at 12:06 PM 10-14-2006_


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutdotnet* »_
I'm not a salesperson but, you're right, the markup on the rabbit is very small. You MIGHT be able to talk them down, but, I doubt it...if they're selling before they even come in why would they offer you one @ a "discount"?

we've bought 3 cars there and do all our service there.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (its jOs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its jOs* »_oh oh pick me ive got a question for vw salesperson.....
why is it that when i ask for a price quote from an internet salesperson stating EXZACTLY what i am looking for i get a response back asking me if i am going to be trading in a car?















and no mention of a price quote? this has happened 4 times with 4 different dealers?
does anyone know why its like that? if i wanted the bs id go into the dealer i just want a freekin price quote....
ps i have asked all of them what a trade in had to do with the price quote and the only responce i have gotten was that it "makes a difference in your monthly payment".... woah who said anythign about a monthly payment i just want a damn price quote....
any insight would be awesome

Internet managers try to play their cards close to their chest. If you give a number, you have a high chance of losing the sale. That being said, when it comes time to give a quote, you better give a quote. 
In the end, your best bet is going down there. The more commitment the dealer sees, the sooner they'll give you all the info you want. 
Still, in the end, it sounds like those guys have to tact what so ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Question for Turbo Paul or any other VW sales person:
How long does it take a special ordered VW to arrive?
This is the first time I've ordered a VW, in the past, when I order my BMWs it typically takes 4 to 6 weeks from placing a deposit to taking delivery of the car. BMW has a system online where you can track status of the car.
VW doesn't seem to have such a system. Even the sales person can't tell me much about the status of my car. It was ordered over a month ago, and I still don't know when it will be delivered. Estimates from the dealer is another 2 to 3 months. So if that is true, it takes VW 4 months to deliver a car?
Anyone have experience ordering a VW? thanks!


Usual lead time is 3 months. Some cars have been taking longer (I'm waiting for an Eos right now, and it's killing me)


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (magic_hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magic_hobo* »_
we've bought 3 cars there and do all our service there.

Ha, that's good info...
Why not ask and bring up that same factor? If you have a salesperson that you've been going to I bet you'll have a good shot and getting some $$$ knocked off or getting some stuff thrown in to sweeten the deal.
It's hard for us to know for certain since we're not you and we're not the dealership...best thing to do is go down and ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutdotnet* »_
It's hard for us to know for certain since we're not you and we're not the dealership...best thing to do is go down and ask.









Best comment ever! Literally, spending a little bit of time there, and just asking can get you a lot. 
I had a salesmen get slammed on his CSI score b/c the base Rabbit had no floormats, and the guy wanted them. Funny thing is, he asked for them after he slammed my salesmen. If he would have made a deal like "perfect CSI for some floor mats" I would have thrown them in the car in a heart beat. You just gotta ask...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Canerunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canerunner* »_Happy Anniversary to you and your wife. Here's hoping you have many more happy ones.
When you get back, I'm interested in finding an '07 Passat with the 2.0 FSI and manual transmission. I would like to find one with the Sport package, but at a minimum, I want heated seats and package 0. 
I'd rather have leather and some other niceties, but the people at my local dealers are saying that you can't find (or order) the manual with anything above a Package 0 car.
I live in the Atlanta area, and wouldn't have a problem with traveling a reasonable distance to pick the car up, if needed.

_Modified by Canerunner at 9:13 PM 10-13-2006_

_Modified by Canerunner at 12:06 PM 10-14-2006_

Jim Ellis Volkswagen of Chamblee has 2 6spd sports in stock. They are located at 5901 Peachtree Industrial Blvd in Atlanta.
Whoever you talked to isn't well informed. The '07 Passat sedans can be had with a manual in any 2.0T car.


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm 100% with you on providing information. That said, there are at least three good reasons for asking about a trade or even being vague on a quote:
1. You may be wildly upside-down on your trade. If you have a car with an actual cash value of $10,000, and your payoff is $15,000, that's $5,000 that has to be buried into your new car. That *definitely* affects your payment.
2. In some states (Wisconsin is one of them), you are not taxed on your trade value. For example, if you're buying a $20,000 car, and your trade has an ACV of $10,000, you're taxed only on the $10,000 difference. Does that make a significant difference in your payment? Not really. But it does.
2.1 You may be trading a TDI








3. The dealer might not have the car in stock, but might provide you a quote on your requested car, either from the order guide or from one he's located nearby. But there's no way in heck he's going to to bring it in without some commitment from you, i.e. a visit in person.
In the end, the "best deal" on a car comes from a sales professional, manager, service department, and dealership that you trust. Will I *always* give you the best price? I'd like to. Am I a VW geek who will take care of you, your friends, your family, and your dog (treats available!) for years to come? Youbetcha!








Brian


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Question for Turbo Paul or any other VW sales person:
How long does it take a special ordered VW to arrive?
This is the first time I've ordered a VW, in the past, when I order my BMWs it typically takes 4 to 6 weeks from placing a deposit to taking delivery of the car. BMW has a system online where you can track status of the car.
VW doesn't seem to have such a system. Even the sales person can't tell me much about the status of my car. It was ordered over a month ago, and I still don't know when it will be delivered. Estimates from the dealer is another 2 to 3 months. So if that is true, it takes VW 4 months to deliver a car?
Anyone have experience ordering a VW? thanks!


It can take that long. Give me a discription of your order and the dealer you are working with, and I'll try to find the car in the system....


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (bridri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bridri* »_I'm 100% with you on providing information. That said, there are at least three good reasons for asking about a trade or even being vague on a quote:
1. You may be wildly upside-down on your trade. If you have a car with an actual cash value of $10,000, and your payoff is $15,000, that's $5,000 that has to be buried into your new car. That *definitely* affects your payment.
2. In some states (Wisconsin is one of them), you are not taxed on your trade value. For example, if you're buying a $20,000 car, and your trade has an ACV of $10,000, you're taxed only on the $10,000 difference. Does that make a significant difference in your payment? Not really. But it does.
2.1 You may be trading a TDI








3. The dealer might not have the car in stock, but might provide you a quote on your requested car, either from the order guide or from one he's located nearby. But there's no way in heck he's going to to bring it in without some commitment from you, i.e. a visit in person.
In the end, the "best deal" on a car comes from a sales professional, manager, service department, and dealership that you trust. Will I *always* give you the best price? I'd like to. Am I a VW geek who will take care of you, your friends, your family, and your dog (treats available!) for years to come? Youbetcha!








Brian

Man...why can't all salespeople be like you...and the others salespeople that have posted here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutdotnet* »_
Man...why can't all salespeople be like you...and the others salespeople that have posted here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha, the worst part of all is the majority of people we talk to think we are filthy scoundrels till we earn their respect. This industry is full of idiots sadly...


----------



## Canerunner (May 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Jim Ellis Volkswagen of Chamblee has 2 6spd sports in stock. They are located at 5901 Peachtree Industrial Blvd in Atlanta.
Whoever you talked to isn't well informed. The '07 Passat sedans can be had with a manual in any 2.0T car. 

Sorry. I wouldn't go to Ellis for ANY reason. My last car came from there originally, and it was like they were doing me a favor to sell me the car. Not only that, but when I was trying to buy the car, one of the salesmen disappeared with the keys, and was trying to jerk me around and jack the price after I made the deal.
If the car comes from Ellis, it will never go back. I'll see what my Credit Union buying service can do for me.


----------



## BadDog (Aug 1, 2002)

*Driver's Option*

Does Driver's Option have same finance rates and residuals as a standard lease? I'm being quotes 9.09%







on 36 months!


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Turbo Paul, the dealer was finally able to give me a VIN# today. they say the status shows in transit. They think it will arrive in late November or early December which means a transit time of 8 to 10 weeks!







Seems kind of long to ship a car from Germany to Texas.
The car is a Passat 3.6 Wagon 4 motion, united grey, lux 1, nav, dyn, xenon, rear bags, rubber mat pak.








Is it save to post VIN# here? if not, can I email u the VIN to help find out more status about the car?








I'm going on several road trips over the next 2 months and was hoping to have the new car to take the trip with. My only other car right now has 170k miles on it and I would rather not take that on long trips for fear of it breaking down on the road.








Thanks for any help u can provide! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thenew3 at 4:30 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (bridri)*

Just emailed you the VIN. please let me know what info you can find on it! thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Canerunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canerunner* »_
Sorry. I wouldn't go to Ellis for ANY reason. My last car came from there originally, and it was like they were doing me a favor to sell me the car. Not only that, but when I was trying to buy the car, one of the salesmen disappeared with the keys, and was trying to jerk me around and jack the price after I made the deal.
If the car comes from Ellis, it will never go back. I'll see what my Credit Union buying service can do for me.


They have the car, but you can buy the car at any other dealer in the area, as long as Ellis is willing to trade it. Walk into a dealer in the area you like, let them know exactly what you are looking for, and when they search they'll see that it is there, and then trade for it. 
Good luck and happy car hunting.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Driver's Option (BadDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadDog* »_Does Driver's Option have same finance rates and residuals as a standard lease? I'm being quotes 9.09%







on 36 months!

No, the Drivers Option always has higher rates. What car are you looking at?


----------



## BadDog (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Driver's Option (TURBO PAUL)*

'07 GTI 5-door, DSG, Pkg1, rear air bags. I found out after posting that since i hadn't done a credit app with them that they "assumed worst case scenario" and therefor quoted with the 9.09%. Even assuming the rate = the lease money factor ~7.344, thats still pretty discouraging for a 39-month term - my Subaru had ~ 3.9% but interest rates have shot up recently :-( I just want to make sure they're not overcharging me on the interest rate :-\


----------



## cheffondo7 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am shopping for an '07 Jetta base version w/auto for my wife. what are the current money factor rates for a 36 and 39 month lease, 12k/year? Are the 24 month leases better right now? What should I expect to pay for the car? $100 over invoice? I live in Orange County CA. Thanks for your help...New Forum member.


----------



## Canerunner (May 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks, Brendan. I appreciate the help. 
Could I ask you to see what is available with Package #1, Dynaudio, and maybe the Akiros wheels.Those are options W31, 9VE, and BAT, respectively. If you can tell me what color combinations are available.
I wouldn't be adverse to traveling to the mid-Atlantic or Pittsburgh, etc. to pick up the car if I can find one I like. Cali is a little bit too far, unfortunately.










_Modified by Canerunner at 12:56 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Canerunner)*

Cane, there are exactly TWO cars in the entire U.S. meeting your specs (2.0T manual, package 1, Akiros wheels, Dynaudio). One was destined for Flow Motors in Winston-Salem, and the other was headed to Aristocrat VW in Sanford, FL. The first one's United Gray and the other Black.
Now the weird part -- both are marked "REFUSED", show Port Stock status, have not been put on a truck, but are still marked as being ETA to the dealers next week.
I might check with those dealers and see what's up. Seems like some people mistakenly ordered manuals and went "whoops" when checking what was coming in, thinking no one would want them. I have customers lining up for the ones we ordered!
Good luck.
Brian


_Modified by bridri at 9:14 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (bridri)*

can you guys do audi's also or just VW? Like qoute. TIA
TurboPaul Would I be able to come out the NJ for deciend deal?


_Modified by ChinkyVdub at 11:54 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChinkyVdub)*

I can't do Audi, but I'm sure there's an Audi salesperson out there somewhere. Just probably not reading the VW salesperson thread


----------



## Bains (Feb 22, 2006)

I got a q, is the IROC actualy gonna go in production? lol


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re:*

One final question from me:
Are there any current Manufacturer to Dealer rebates/cash for leftover 2006 Touaregs? My local dealer has a nice V6 06, says they'll sell it for $500 over their cost but...in some of my research I see that there may be incentives out there to drop the price even more.


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Nutdotnet)*

Yes there are, in the form of "dealer cash" which may be used in lieu of the customer taking VW special rates on the car. There are different incentives on the V6 and V8.
Put it this way ... the Passat dealer cash is well known, and the Touareg's is a bit more. Ask what the invoice price is, and crunch the numbers. I would think your dealer would be eager to move 'em!
Good luck!
Brian


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Driver's Option (BadDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadDog* »_'07 GTI 5-door, DSG, Pkg1, rear air bags. I found out after posting that since i hadn't done a credit app with them that they "assumed worst case scenario" and therefor quoted with the 9.09%. Even assuming the rate = the lease money factor ~7.344, thats still pretty discouraging for a 39-month term - my Subaru had ~ 3.9% but interest rates have shot up recently :-( I just want to make sure they're not overcharging me on the interest rate :-\

On the 36 month programs, the Drivers Option is 9.09% with an 'A' Tier approval, and the 36 month Lease factor is 0.00306, or about 7.344%. As I said, the rate is usually higher on the Drivers Option. Rates are up out there, and there are no specials rates on 2007 GTI's.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ChinkyVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChinkyVdub* »_can you guys do audi's also or just VW? Like qoute. TIA
TurboPaul Would I be able to come out the NJ for deciend deal?


We are not an Audi dealer, just VW, so no access to the Audi system. I live in NJ, but work in PA, 6 minutes from the Delaware Water Gap Bridge on Rt 80. If you want a VW....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Bains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bains* »_I got a q, is the IROC actualy gonna go in production? lol

Yes, as the Sc*IROC*co. And hopefully is US bound.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Nutdotnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutdotnet* »_One final question from me:
Are there any current Manufacturer to Dealer rebates/cash for leftover 2006 Touaregs? My local dealer has a nice V6 06, says they'll sell it for $500 over their cost but...in some of my research I see that there may be incentives out there to drop the price even more.


The incentives apply only if you don't take the special finance or lease rates. The dealer cash on the Touareg V6's, as also posted on KBB, are $3000.


----------



## BadDog (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Driver's Option (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
On the 36 month programs, the Drivers Option is 9.09% with an 'A' Tier approval, and the 36 month Lease factor is 0.00306, or about 7.344%. As I said, the rate is usually higher on the Drivers Option. Rates are up out there, and there are no specials rates on 2007 GTI's. 

Turbo Paul,
Thanks for the response... its too bad the D.O. rates are so high. I might wait to see if a better rate crops up next month


----------



## Canerunner (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (bridri) RE: 2.0T manual*

Thanks loads for the help guys!
I thought I'd let you know that I bought a 2.0T manual with the Sport Package 2 and Dynaudio today. It's a Blue Graphite with Gray Napa Leather interior. 
Fabulous car!!
I appreciate all the help you guys gave me!
Dan


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (bridri) RE: 2.0T manual (Canerunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canerunner* »_Thanks loads for the help guys!
I thought I'd let you know that I bought a 2.0T manual with the Sport Package 2 and Dynaudio today. It's a Blue Graphite with Gray Napa Leather interior. 
Fabulous car!!
I appreciate all the help you guys gave me!
Dan

Sweet ride!! Enjoy it!!
Brian


----------



## Canerunner (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (bridri)*

Believe me!! I DO!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bridri) RE: 2.0T manual (Canerunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canerunner* »_Thanks loads for the help guys!
I thought I'd let you know that I bought a 2.0T manual with the Sport Package 2 and Dynaudio today. It's a Blue Graphite with Gray Napa Leather interior. 
Fabulous car!!
I appreciate all the help you guys gave me!
Dan

Wow, that sounds hot. I've got a stock car like that on order, can't wait to see it. Enjoy!


----------



## Canerunner (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

All I can tell you, Paul, is DRIVE IT before you sell it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Canerunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canerunner* »_All I can tell you, Paul, is DRIVE IT before you sell it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I always do! (as long as it's not a sold car) That's the best part of the job.








It's at the port, due next week, woohoo! 
* Model Year: 2007 
Model: 3C25K2 PASSAT SEDAN 2.0T MANUAL 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK 
Interior Color: ZQ BLACK SPORT LEATHER 
Options: 9VE DYNAUDIO SOUND 
BRS REAR SPOILER 
W34 PACKAGE 2 SPORT 

Commnum - V32799 
VIN - WVWHK73C47P007529 
Status - Port Stock *


_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 1:56 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I made a thread about this but no response to it really, here is my deal:
So I wanted to get an 06 GLI but it looks like I'm a bit too late to the party to get one up to my specs.
So I got what seems to be a good deal proposed for an 07 GLI.
What I want to get is a Salsa Red DSG Package 1, with 18" Hufs GLI.
The salesman, over the phone, said I could personally order the GLI to my specs, get one in 8 weeks, which would ensure no one would test drive it or otherwise, and he'd charge me invoice for the GLI, which is:
$26,077. +$199 dealer conveyance fee that they charge for every car (Which I'm not too fond of...) MSRP is $28,246, Edmunds True Market Value is $27,599
The only thing is that for the 48 month financing I was planning on, the rate is 3.9% for the 2007, vs the 2006 financing of 2.9%... so I'm paying 1% more for a 2007, but getting invoice price.

Does this sound like pretty much the best deal I could get? Is it possible to get them to give it to me for 199 under invoice so the mandatory dealer conveyance fee isn't there. I really don't feel like paying them 199 dollars of pure profit, since they'd still be getting 3% dealer holdback (which he confirmed to me he'd get from VW on the phone, so he knows I know he'd still make a good profit selling to me at invoice).


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_$26,077. +$199 dealer conveyance fee that they charge for every car (Which I'm not too fond of...) MSRP is $28,246, Edmunds True Market Value is $27,599


I understand the desire to get a good deal ... you want the guy's flat pay on the car, too?







(MSRP is actually $28.345, btw.)
In an ordering situation, invoice is usually pretty darned fair. If you were buying some aged stock car that had been on the lot for nine months, that's a different story and I would encourage you to grind away. Remember too, even with your deposit the dealer is taking a risk that you will change your mind two (more likely three) months from now.
That said, I am no fan of "service fees" or "documentation fees" or whatever you want to call it. Surprisingly, I have never had a customer ask for it, but I am 99.44% certain that we wouldn't eliminate it on an invoice deal.
Depening how the dealership's pay plan works, your salesdude might not get paid *at all* if there's no profit on the car -- and most dealerships do not count holdback or flat pays when calculating "profit" for purposes of compensating the salesperson. The accounting for actual profit on any deal can be enough to make a grown CPA cry.
Invoice pricing, by the way, seems to be straight out of the order guide and does not include the port stock fee, ad association fee, and floorplan. The $199 might be to make up for those -- and it probably doesn't cover it all. Might be standard on an ordered car, but I would think they could calculate those fees as they're the same on every VW that dealer gets ...
Ratewise, you're still beating the pants off a bank. The only way you'll do better is to find an '06 out there, which I will be happy to do for you once Hub is up again. (VW correctly believes that no one will try to locates on Sunday afternoons .... except Vortex members







)
Caveat to all of the above: you're not going to get what you don't ask for. See what happens! 
Good luck -- you're going to LOVE the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brian


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

There are two Jetta GLI DSG Salsa Red 18" Pkg 1 cars left in the country. One is at Steve White VW in Greenville, SC, and the other is at Antwerpen VW in Pasadena, MD.
If the wheels aren't a dealbreaker, there are a few more in Virginia, too with 17"ers on them. There is also a red pkg 2 17" car at Danbury VW.
Looks like you can find what you want in an '06 with a little road trip! Email me if you'd like more specific dealer infoGood luck!
Brian


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bridri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bridri* »_There are two Jetta GLI DSG Salsa Red 18" Pkg 1 cars left in the country. One is at Steve White VW in Greenville, SC, and the other is at Antwerpen VW in Pasadena, MD.
If the wheels aren't a dealbreaker, there are a few more in Virginia, too with 17"ers on them. There is also a red pkg 2 17" car at Danbury VW.
Looks like you can find what you want in an '06 with a little road trip! Email me if you'd like more specific dealer infoGood luck!
Brian

Yea, thanks for looking for me! A nice gentleman at one of the CT dealerships did a locate for me and he said there was 2 in MD (w/ a spoiler too) and some in Virginia. IMO, paying 300 or so more for the extra 1% on the financing and get a brand new GLI with virtually no miles at invoice is a better deal than working my way down I-95.
Thanks for the tid-bits - I'm just not a big fan of the arbitrary 199 dollars, as he told me it was a fee they charge since CT state law says they must keep all records of every car sale on file, and this fee helps cover this...
Thanks for the inputs, and if you have any more insight let me know.
By the way - I want to order a GLI but if it isn't lowered or w/ Launch control YET I want to hold off. Will the financing stay low on the Jettas, and any expected date for all of that?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Sadly there is no crystal ball we can look into to see where the rates are going. We find out right before the rates are implemented. 
I wouldn't freak out over $199. Honestly, if you are near invoice, you are getting a fantastic deal. No use grinding any harder, and don't be repulsed by $199 of so called "pure profit." They already axed about $1,500 of pure profit, so if I were you, I would sleep very easy, and buy a nice six pack for your salesmen.








Enjoy the GLI when you get it, it's a wonderful car.


----------



## carnutchuck (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: ASK a VW salesperson ANYTHING!! (155VERT83)*

when the customer finds what he wants and makes an offer that a dealership can do business at ...the deal is done. people that see the car they want in an advertisement, they come in and buy a car in several minutes. if your not with a knowledgable salesperson, the process can be dragged out. maybe the right questions aren't being asked ...and the next thing you know you've been jerkin' around for 5 hours. sorry. if someone's ready to buy ...i usually have everything done in an hour.


----------



## carnutchuck (Mar 8, 2005)

sometimes it takes 6 months to answer threads


----------

